# Vorrei morire!!!



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

Io non sono una persona che abitualmente scrive nei forum, però, in questo caso, non potendo confidarmi con nessuno di mia conoscenza mi vedo costretta a tentare quest'ultima possibilità per cercare di arginare un po' il malessere che mi invade ormai da circa un anno e mezzo (l'età di mia figlia). Per farla breve: sono sposata da 6 anni e mezzo. Dopo 3 anni di matrimonio (e 10 di fidanzamento), mentre stavo in terapia per problemi personali e di coppia, ho iniziato a frequentare un altro ragazzo che mi ha messo incinta. Quest'ultimo aveva promesso di starmi vicino e di cercare di sistemare le cose appena ci fosse stata la possibilità. Purtroppo l'atteggiamento ambiguo nei miei confronti e l'insicurezza che ne conseguiva, hanno fatto si che questa mia storia parallela andasse avanti fino ad oggi tra alti e bassi, avvicinamenti ed allontanamenti. Mio marito che tuttora mi ama e che è al corrente di tutto mi aiuta molto. Il problema è che io mi sento legata all'amante da un amore morboso che non passa oltre al fatto che è pure il padre della bambina. Non riesco più però a gestire questa doppiezza e le menzogne che si sono create all'interno di questo triangolo alla "Jules et Jim" stanno mettendo in serio pericolo il futuro di mia figlia. Dire che sono disperata è niente. Molto spesso penso al peggio perchè non vedo soluzioni pratiche attuabili. Ho bisogno di qualche consiglio. Per favore qualcuno mi risponda.


----------



## ferita (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non sono una persona che abitualmente scrive nei forum, però, in questo caso, non potendo confidarmi con nessuno di mia conoscenza mi vedo costretta a tentare quest'ultima possibilità per cercare di arginare un po' il malessere che mi invade ormai da circa un anno e mezzo (l'età di mia figlia). Per farla breve: sono sposata da 6 anni e mezzo. Dopo 3 anni di matrimonio (e 10 di fidanzamento), mentre stavo in terapia per problemi personali e di coppia, ho iniziato a frequentare un altro ragazzo che mi ha messo incinta. Quest'ultimo aveva promesso di starmi vicino e di cercare di sistemare le cose appena ci fosse stata la possibilità. Purtroppo l'atteggiamento ambiguo nei miei confronti e l'insicurezza che ne conseguiva, hanno fatto si che questa mia storia parallela andasse avanti fino ad oggi tra alti e bassi, avvicinamenti ed allontanamenti. Mio marito che tuttora mi ama e che è al corrente di tutto mi aiuta molto. Il problema è che io mi sento legata all'amante da un amore morboso che non passa oltre al fatto che è pure il padre della bambina. Non riesco più però a gestire questa doppiezza e le menzogne che si sono create all'interno di questo triangolo alla "Jules et Jim" stanno mettendo in serio pericolo il futuro di mia figlia. Dire che sono disperata è niente. Molto spesso penso al peggio perchè non vedo soluzioni pratiche attuabili. Ho bisogno di qualche consiglio. Per favore qualcuno mi risponda.



Sinceramente non capisco il ruolo di tuo marito. Per accettare una situazione del genere ci vogliono un coraggio ed una forza che non riesco ad immaginare...
Dovresti "crescere" e decidere cosa fare della tua vita per salvare quella di figlia e marito!


----------



## elena_ (11 Febbraio 2012)

Dicci qualcosa di più.
Perché eri entrata in terapia?
Da dove deriva tanta fragilità?
E precisamente tuo marito di cosa è al corrente?
E quali responsabilità si è assunto il padre di tua figlia? 

Pensiero mio: un figlio è sempre una benedizione, anche se arriva inaspettato. E tuo marito deve amarti veramente molto. Il padre di tua figlia non so, ma amerà comunque sua figlia...no?
Certo che ti sei messa in una situazione complicata eh?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sinceramente non capisco il ruolo di tuo marito. Per accettare una situazione del genere ci vogliono un coraggio ed una forza che non riesco ad immaginare...
> Dovresti "crescere" e decidere cosa fare della tua vita per salvare quella di figlia e marito!


:up::up::up::up:
La moglie incinta di un altro.
Per un maschio è veramente dura.
E poi si va tanto in giro a parlare d'ammmmorrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

Chissà cosa avrebbe fatto un Daniele al posto di questo marito...


----------



## elena_ (11 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> La moglie incinta di un altro.
> Per un maschio è veramente dura.
> E poi si va tanto in giro a parlare d'ammmmorrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> ...


Conte ti prego non infierire...

ci sono cose che noi umani non possiamo nemmeno immaginare e io le ho viste
cose che non si devono sapere e su cui tutti devono tacere
io le ho viste Conte...


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non sono una persona che abitualmente scrive nei forum, però, in questo caso, non potendo confidarmi con nessuno di mia conoscenza mi vedo costretta a tentare quest'ultima possibilità per cercare di arginare un po' il malessere che mi invade ormai da circa un anno e mezzo (l'età di mia figlia). Per farla breve: sono sposata da 6 anni e mezzo. Dopo 3 anni di matrimonio (e 10 di fidanzamento), mentre stavo in terapia per problemi personali e di coppia, ho iniziato a frequentare un altro ragazzo che mi ha messo incinta. Quest'ultimo aveva promesso di starmi vicino e di cercare di sistemare le cose appena ci fosse stata la possibilità. Purtroppo l'atteggiamento ambiguo nei miei confronti e l'insicurezza che ne conseguiva, hanno fatto si che questa mia storia parallela andasse avanti fino ad oggi tra alti e bassi, avvicinamenti ed allontanamenti. Mio marito che tuttora mi ama e che è al corrente di tutto mi aiuta molto. Il problema è che io mi sento legata all'amante da un amore morboso che non passa oltre al fatto che è pure il padre della bambina. Non riesco più però a gestire questa doppiezza e le menzogne che si sono create all'interno di questo triangolo alla "Jules et Jim" stanno mettendo in serio pericolo il futuro di mia figlia. Dire che sono disperata è niente. Molto spesso penso al peggio perchè non vedo soluzioni pratiche attuabili. Ho bisogno di qualche consiglio. Per favore qualcuno mi risponda.


Sapendo che la mia domanda è stupida, me ne infischio e la faccio.
 Parli di tuoi malesseri, me li descrivi? mi fai capire quali sono ed i perchè, e soprattutto se lo farai esprimiti sinceramente. 

Mi spieghi che intendi quando ti riferisci all'amante dicendo che, ti senti legata da un amore morboso.

Se nella prima domanda non risponderai a quella che adesso ti sto scrivendo, rispondimi qua, in questa, che vuoi dire non riesco più a gestire menzogne e doppiezze? 

Claudio.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2012)

non capisco dove sono le menzogne, dato che scrivi che tuo marito sa tutto


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> non capisco dove sono le menzogne, dato che scrivi che tuo marito sa tutto


Appunto. aspettiamo che ci dia chiarimenti, perchè nulla mi quadra.

Claudio.


----------



## Eliade (11 Febbraio 2012)

Mah, manco a me quadrano delle cose...aspetto delucidazioni.:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

Beh in terapia ci sono andata perchè avevo subìto delle molestie al lavoro. Dopo di che sempre in terapia è uscita fuori la mia mancanza di intimità col marito e la mia vita tipo da asceta che nascondeva una forte depressione. Una spinta "innocente" del terapeuta a godermi la vita mi ha incasinato per sempre. Capisco che anch'io ho le mie colpe ma adesso sono troppo stanca. La mia stanchezza, la difficoltà con cui affronto le giornate mi preoccupa soprattutto per mia figlia che avrebbe bisogno di una mamma serena. Per menzogne intendo quelle con la gente, i parenti. Il papà della bambina non so se le vuole bene. A me ha detto sempre di amarmi però nella sua ambiguità ho sempre letto la voglia di lasciarsi alle spalle questa storia che è più grande di lui (e perchè di me no che sono così sola e fragile)? A mio marito ho sempre voluto bene e siamo cresciuti insieme. L'ho incontrato alle superiori ed è stato l'unico uomo della mia vita a parte quell'altro. Non ho mai messo al primo posto il sesso sennò non sarei rimasta con mio marito per tutto questo tempo e sono cresciuta molto direi. Nella sofferenza si cresce sempre è vero ma ti porta allo sfinimento purtroppo e Dio solo sa quanta forza ci serve per crescere una bambina così piccola. L'amore con l'amante l'ho definitito morboso perchè è del tipo "nè con te nè senza di te" tanto per citare un altro film di Truffaut. A volte mi sembra di vivere in un film non in una vita "normale". Lo so di essere complessa sennò non mi sarei incasinata così.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non sono una persona che abitualmente scrive nei forum, però, in questo caso, non potendo confidarmi con nessuno di mia conoscenza mi vedo costretta a tentare quest'ultima possibilità per cercare di arginare un po' il malessere che mi invade ormai da circa un anno e mezzo (l'età di mia figlia). Per farla breve: sono sposata da 6 anni e mezzo. Dopo 3 anni di matrimonio (e 10 di fidanzamento), mentre stavo in terapia per problemi personali e di coppia, ho iniziato a frequentare un altro ragazzo che mi ha messo incinta. Quest'ultimo aveva promesso di starmi vicino e di cercare di sistemare le cose appena ci fosse stata la possibilità. Purtroppo l'atteggiamento ambiguo nei miei confronti e l'insicurezza che ne conseguiva, hanno fatto si che questa mia storia parallela andasse avanti fino ad oggi tra alti e bassi, avvicinamenti ed allontanamenti. Mio marito che tuttora mi ama e che è al corrente di tutto mi aiuta molto. Il problema è che io mi sento legata all'amante da un amore morboso che non passa oltre al fatto che è pure il padre della bambina. Non riesco più però a gestire questa doppiezza e le menzogne che si sono create all'interno di questo triangolo alla "Jules et Jim" stanno mettendo in serio pericolo il futuro di mia figlia. Dire che sono disperata è niente. Molto spesso penso al peggio perchè non vedo soluzioni pratiche attuabili. Ho bisogno di qualche consiglio. Per favore qualcuno mi risponda.





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh in terapia ci sono andata perchè avevo subìto delle molestie al lavoro. Dopo di che sempre in terapia è uscita fuori la mia mancanza di intimità col marito e la mia vita tipo da asceta che nascondeva una forte depressione. Una spinta "innocente" del terapeuta a godermi la vita mi ha incasinato per sempre. Capisco che anch'io ho le mie colpe ma adesso sono troppo stanca. La mia stanchezza, la difficoltà con cui affronto le giornate mi preoccupa soprattutto per mia figlia che avrebbe bisogno di una mamma serena. Per menzogne intendo quelle con la gente, i parenti. Il papà della bambina non so se le vuole bene. A me ha detto sempre di amarmi però nella sua ambiguità ho sempre letto la voglia di lasciarsi alle spalle questa storia che è più grande di lui (e perchè di me no che sono così sola e fragile)? A mio marito ho sempre voluto bene e siamo cresciuti insieme. L'ho incontrato alle superiori ed è stato l'unico uomo della mia vita a parte quell'altro. Non ho mai messo al primo posto il sesso sennò non sarei rimasta con mio marito per tutto questo tempo e sono cresciuta molto direi. Nella sofferenza si cresce sempre è vero ma ti porta allo sfinimento purtroppo e Dio solo sa quanta forza ci serve per crescere una bambina così piccola. L'amore con l'amante l'ho definitito morboso perchè è del tipo "nè con te nè senza di te" tanto per citare un altro film di Truffaut. A volte mi sembra di vivere in un film non in una vita "normale". Lo so di essere complessa sennò non mi sarei incasinata così.


E' una situazione di vita in cui nessuno si vuole trovare eppure ci si trova spesso. Non ovviamente nella stessa identica situazione, ma è un conflitto di interessi dove bisogna prima scegliere e poi agire con determinazione. Mi pare di capire che la figlia sia il motore e centro della tua esistenza, contornata da un polo fisso, tuo marito, e due smarriti, tu e tuo amante.

Ti consiglio prendere qualche giorno in cui osservi attentamente te e la tua famiglia e i sentimenti che hai nel loro confronto. Guarda anche molto attentamente che ruolo reale gioca l'amante. Perché fino a prova contraria, per lui è stato un gioco di comodo e ti ha rassicurato con promesse false per averti nel suo letto ancora e ancora.

Al termine di qualche giorno fai la decisione. Direi che 4 giorni bastano per comprendere dove sei, chi sei e chi siano gli altri. Alla decisione con chi stare e chi abbandonare, devi seguire la decisione in ogni suo particolare, senza ritrattare, perché rinunciare alle proprie decisioni crea confusione, insoddisfazione e alla fine depressione.

Per decidere cosa fare con la tua vita non hai bisogno il consiglio di nessuno, se non il proprio buon senso, la riflessione e saggezza delle esperienze fatte fino ad ora.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh in terapia ci sono andata perchè avevo subìto delle molestie al lavoro. Dopo di che sempre in terapia è uscita fuori la mia mancanza di intimità col marito e la mia vita tipo da asceta che nascondeva una forte depressione. Una spinta "innocente" del terapeuta a godermi la vita mi ha incasinato per sempre. Capisco che anch'io ho le mie colpe ma adesso sono troppo stanca. La mia stanchezza, la difficoltà con cui affronto le giornate mi preoccupa soprattutto per mia figlia che avrebbe bisogno di una mamma serena. Per menzogne intendo quelle con la gente, i parenti. Il papà della bambina non so se le vuole bene. A me ha detto sempre di amarmi però nella sua ambiguità ho sempre letto la voglia di lasciarsi alle spalle questa storia che è più grande di lui (e perchè di me no che sono così sola e fragile)? A mio marito ho sempre voluto bene e siamo cresciuti insieme. L'ho incontrato alle superiori ed è stato l'unico uomo della mia vita a parte quell'altro. Non ho mai messo al primo posto il sesso sennò non sarei rimasta con mio marito per tutto questo tempo e sono cresciuta molto direi. Nella sofferenza si cresce sempre è vero ma ti porta allo sfinimento purtroppo e Dio solo sa quanta forza ci serve per crescere una bambina così piccola. L'amore con l'amante l'ho definitito morboso perchè è del tipo "nè con te nè senza di te" tanto per citare un altro film di Truffaut. A volte mi sembra di vivere in un film non in una vita "normale". Lo so di essere complessa sennò non mi sarei incasinata così.


Scusami se non ti credo quando affermi che non ritieni importante il sesso, ( mi riferisco a quando nomini tuo marito in questo contesto.) Mentre,  invece penso che, nonostante il sesso non sia tutto, è molto importante in un rapporto di coppia dove si "vuole amare" è come un'altra maniera per poter dire ti amo a chi si ama, e non trovandolo nel "sesso" manca decisamente qualcosa.
Se questo è vero, prova a parlargliene, prova davvero a fargli capire, che hai bisogno di sentirti amata anche in quel senso, e che lui si deve dare una svegliata.
Questo chiaramente se ami tuo marito, e vuoi continuare un tuo percorso con lui.
Con l'amante, comincerei a parlare davvero chiaramente, e visto che tuo marito sa, hai in parte tutto quello che ti serve, per poter prendere una decisione.

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

In realtà non è così semplice prendere una decisione. Purtroppo la mia scelta influenzerà il futuro di mia figlia, il rapporto con la figura paterna che sarà determinante per le esperienze future che avrà con l'altro sesso. La classica catena tra generazione e generazione che vorrei evitare insomma. Che trauma potrebbe subire mia figlia quando saprà che suo papà non è quello che credeva fosse?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusami se non ti credo quando affermi che non ritieni importante il sesso, ( mi riferisco a quando nomini tuo marito in questo contesto.) Mentre,  invece penso che, nonostante il sesso non sia tutto, è molto importante in un rapporto di coppia dove si "vuole amare" è come un'altra maniera per poter dire ti amo a chi si ama, e non trovandolo nel "sesso" manca decisamente qualcosa.
> Se questo è vero, prova a parlargliene, prova davvero a fargli capire, che hai bisogno di sentirti amata anche in quel senso, e che lui si deve dare una svegliata.
> Questo chiaramente se ami tuo marito, e vuoi continuare un tuo percorso con lui.
> Con l'amante, comincerei a parlare davvero chiaramente, e visto che tuo marito sa, hai in parte tutto quello che ti serve, per poter prendere una decisione.
> ...


Intendevo dire che non lo ritenevo importante (sbagliando ovviamente). L'insoddisfazione aveva creato dentro di me l'illusione di essere superiore al sesso. L'illusione nascondeva la depressione non so se mi spiego. E' difficile da esprimere una cosa del genere.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

penso che la tua situazione sia terribile. mi sfugge.....chi ha riconosciuto la bambina ? tuo marito o l'amante? a mio parere il vero padre deve essere padre della bambina e l'altro eventualmente padre putativo. di qui già le cose assumono una parvenza di lenea più retta, tu stessa ti metti nell'ordone di idee di essere coerente. prima o poi tuo marito ti lascerà, tu lo sai o dentro di te lo immagini. prendi d'anticipo la tua vita e determinati. attivamente, da donna vera, non da fantasma di un casino da te stessa creato. dai coraggio..... energia diamine!


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

lascia il marito, è terribile quel che gli fai....lascia l'amante....non ti ama, tentenna troppo.
ama con tutta te stessa tua figlia, rifatti una vita....chiedi il mantenimento all'amante per quel che è pure sua figlia, fai si che la veda e che gfaccia il suo dovere di padre.
piantala di piangerti addorro....non vuoi morire no!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In realtà non è così semplice prendere una decisione. Purtroppo la mia scelta influenzerà il futuro di mia figlia, il rapporto con la figura paterna che sarà determinante per le esperienze future che avrà con l'altro sesso. La classica catena tra generazione e generazione che vorrei evitare insomma. Che trauma potrebbe subire mia figlia quando saprà che suo papà non è quello che credeva fosse?



appunto, sistema le cose immediatamente. cerca di non dare a tua figlia quell'immagine di donna che si vede quotidianamente davanti ora.


----------



## elena_ (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In realtà non è così semplice prendere una decisione. Purtroppo la mia scelta influenzerà il futuro di mia figlia, il rapporto con la figura paterna che sarà determinante per le esperienze future che avrà con l'altro sesso. La classica catena tra generazione e generazione che vorrei evitare insomma. Che trauma potrebbe subire mia figlia quando saprà che suo papà non è quello che credeva fosse?


oh se ne ho viste di cose...
ho visto un uomo disconoscere sua figlia e una ragazza madre crescersela da sola
e ho visto un uomo sterile crescere il figlio che sua moglie aveva avuto da un altro uomo come se fosse stato suo figlio

il tempo ha fatto emergere le somiglianze impressionanti tra i figli ormai adulti e i loro padri naturali
la figlia della ragazza madre adesso è una splendida donna
il figlio dell'uomo sterile si è laureato
entrambi realizzati sul lavoro e nella vita privata

alla faccia della gente e di quello che la gente dice


----------



## jamesbond (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non sono una persona che abitualmente scrive nei forum, però, in questo caso, non potendo confidarmi con nessuno di mia conoscenza mi vedo costretta a tentare quest'ultima possibilità per cercare di arginare un po' il malessere che mi invade ormai da circa un anno e mezzo (l'età di mia figlia). Per farla breve: sono sposata da 6 anni e mezzo. Dopo 3 anni di matrimonio (e 10 di fidanzamento), mentre stavo in terapia per problemi personali e di coppia, ho iniziato a frequentare un altro ragazzo che mi ha messo incinta. Quest'ultimo aveva promesso di starmi vicino e di cercare di sistemare le cose appena ci fosse stata la possibilità. Purtroppo l'atteggiamento ambiguo nei miei confronti e l'insicurezza che ne conseguiva, hanno fatto si che questa mia storia parallela andasse avanti fino ad oggi tra alti e bassi, avvicinamenti ed allontanamenti. Mio marito che tuttora mi ama e che è al corrente di tutto mi aiuta molto. Il problema è che io mi sento legata all'amante da un amore morboso che non passa oltre al fatto che è pure il padre della bambina. Non riesco più però a gestire questa doppiezza e le menzogne che si sono create all'interno di questo triangolo alla "Jules et Jim" stanno mettendo in serio pericolo il futuro di mia figlia. Dire che sono disperata è niente. Molto spesso penso al peggio perchè non vedo soluzioni pratiche attuabili. Ho bisogno di qualche consiglio. Per favore qualcuno mi risponda.


E io che pensavo di avere problemi, ragazza mia come stai conciata ................. mi dispiace per te, per tua figlia, ma sopratutto per quel porello del tuo sposo.
In bocca al lupo.

JB


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> La moglie incinta di un altro.
> Per un maschio è veramente dura.
> E poi si va tanto in giro a parlare d'ammmmorrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> ...


Senza andare a scomodare Daniele...direi che anche Tebe avrebbe scatenato la terza guerra mondiale.

E aggiungo. Queste sono vere prove di vita. Che fanno male sul serio.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

Intanto vorrei ringraziarvi tutti per le risposte. Mi state aiutando ragazzi. Cmq volevo dire che in realtà mio marito mi ama molto e finora quella che ha sofferto sono stata solo io (io sono andata in terapia non lui). A lui basta che resti al suo fianco per essere felice (parole sue). Mio marito vorrebbe addirittura un figlio da me tanto per rendere l'idea. Sono io piuttosto che mi tiro indietro perchè dopo tutti questi anni (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio 17 quasi) e il tradimento non riesco più a provare desiderio nei suoi confronti. La piccola avrebbe sicuramente una figura paterna stabile e presente in mio marito ma la verità prima o poi le dovrebbe essere rivelata per correttezza e non so come reagirebbe. Adesso che è piccola non si rende conto di niente ma poi come si fa a sapere a priori come reagirà alla notizia? D'altro canto il vero padre che dice di amarci tutte e 2 è molto instabile nei comportamenti. La bambina è stata riconosciuta da mio marito e l'amante alla nascita della bambina seppur presente con telefonate ed sms non ha voluto essere coinvolto più di tanto anche se prometteva di sistemare il problema e di starmi vicino. L'amante si rende conto di avere sbagliato ma non ha la forza di prendere in mano la situazione difatti sono stata io che ho dovuto informare i suoi genitori. Io non sono una persona passiva in realtà. Ho lottato tanto per sistemare le cose però ora mi sento stanca e persa. Non avrei mai pensato di trovarmi in un caos del genere.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che non lo ritenevo importante (sbagliando ovviamente). L'insoddisfazione aveva creato dentro di me l'illusione di essere superiore al sesso. L'illusione nascondeva la depressione non so se mi spiego. E' difficile da esprimere una cosa del genere.


E bhe io ho scritto appunto questo. L'ho scritta perchè ho cercato di capirti.
Quindi ti rimando a quello che prima ti avevo scritto.
Per il figlio, la soluzione la devi trovare nella scelta che farai, se rimani con l'amante, cosa di cui io dubito, perchè personalmente non credo in un amore vero tra due amanti, in questo caso il figlio starà col padre naturale, quindi il problema si riduce e di tantissimo.
Se rimani col marito, devi affrontare la questione con lui, e per quello che può valere la mia opinione, sarebbe meno traumatico far crescere il bambino con la consapevolezza che il padre naturale è un'altro. 

Claudio.


----------



## erab (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Intanto vorrei ringraziarvi tutti per le risposte. Mi state aiutando ragazzi. Cmq volevo dire che in realtà mio marito mi ama molto e finora quella che ha sofferto sono stata solo io (io sono andata in terapia non lui). A lui basta che resti al suo fianco per essere felice (parole sue). Mio marito vorrebbe addirittura un figlio da me tanto per rendere l'idea. Sono io piuttosto che mi tiro indietro perchè dopo tutti questi anni (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio 17 quasi) e il tradimento non riesco più a provare desiderio nei suoi confronti. La piccola avrebbe sicuramente una figura paterna stabile e presente in mio marito ma la verità prima o poi le dovrebbe essere rivelata per correttezza e non so come reagirebbe. Adesso che è piccola non si rende conto di niente ma poi come si fa a sapere a priori come reagirà alla notizia? D'altro canto il vero padre che dice di amarci tutte e 2 è molto instabile nei comportamenti. La bambina è stata riconosciuta da mio marito e l'amante alla nascita della bambina seppur presente con telefonate ed sms non ha voluto essere coinvolto più di tanto anche se prometteva di sistemare il problema e di starmi vicino. L'amante si rende conto di avere sbagliato ma non ha la forza di prendere in mano la situazione difatti sono stata io che ho dovuto informare i suoi genitori. Io non sono una persona passiva in realtà. Ho lottato tanto per sistemare le cose però ora mi sento stanca e persa. Non avrei mai pensato di trovarmi in un caos del genere.


l' amante ti mette in cinta e se ne lava le mani limitandosi a qualche sms, qualche telefonata e tante rassicurazioni che non portano a niente, tuo marito accetta la paternità della bambina, ti sostiene, non ti butta fuori di casa come 
il 99% della popolazione maschile farebbe e tu giustifichi l' amante e sminuisci tuo marito.....

non
ho
parole


scusa lo sfogo ma proprio non ho resistito.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Febbraio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> l' amante ti mette in cinta e se ne lava le mani limitandosi a qualche sms, qualche telefonata e tante rassicurazioni che non portano a niente, tuo marito accetta la paternità della bambina, ti sostiene, non ti butta fuori di casa come
> il 99% della popolazione maschile farebbe e tu giustifichi l' amante e sminuisci tuo marito.....
> 
> non
> ...


Già...ma non dimenticare che, come ha scritto lei stessa, finora è lei quella che ha sofferto...non il marito che invece si sarà certamente divertito


----------



## Diletta (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Intanto vorrei ringraziarvi tutti per le risposte. Mi state aiutando ragazzi. *Cmq volevo dire che in realtà mio marito mi ama molto e finora quella che ha sofferto sono stata solo io (io sono andata in terapia non lui). A lui basta che resti al suo fianco per essere felice (parole sue). Mio marito vorrebbe addirittura un figlio da me tanto per rendere l'idea. Sono io piuttosto che mi tiro indietro perchè dopo tutti questi anni (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio 17 quasi) e il tradimento non riesco più a provare desiderio nei suoi confronti. *La piccola avrebbe sicuramente una figura paterna stabile e presente in mio marito ma la verità prima o poi le dovrebbe essere rivelata per correttezza e non so come reagirebbe. Adesso che è piccola non si rende conto di niente ma poi come si fa a sapere a priori come reagirà alla notizia? D'altro canto il vero padre che dice di amarci tutte e 2 è molto instabile nei comportamenti. La bambina è stata riconosciuta da mio marito e l'amante alla nascita della bambina seppur presente con telefonate ed sms non ha voluto essere coinvolto più di tanto anche se prometteva di sistemare il problema e di starmi vicino. L'amante si rende conto di avere sbagliato ma non ha la forza di prendere in mano la situazione difatti sono stata io che ho dovuto informare i suoi genitori. Io non sono una persona passiva in realtà. Ho lottato tanto per sistemare le cose però ora mi sento stanca e persa. Non avrei mai pensato di trovarmi in un caos del genere.



Ecco un esempio di Amore incondizionato. Perla rarissima!
Sei ancora lì a tentennare sulla decisione da prendere? Con un marito accanto che ti sta dimostrando un amore così immenso? 
Guarda che ti dico che, alla faccia del monito di non mettere nessuno su di un piedistallo, a rischio di pesanti delusioni, tuo marito bisognerebbe proprio mettercelo, quanto meno alla luce del suo comportamento ad oggi.
E tu pensi al desiderio scemato nei suoi confronti? Fattelo ritornare questo benedetto desiderio...e alla svelta anche!
Oltre tutto tuo marito ha riconosciuto la piccola, quindi il padre naturale ne è fuori, se l'avesse voluto fare lui l'avrebbe potuto fare in un nano secondo (è lui il padre vero!), invece si è limitato ad essere presente con qualche telefonatina e sms alla sua nascita, che brava personcina!
Lui non sistemerà mai nulla perché non ne è capace, e tu l'hai capito bene.
E allora, che dubbi hai ancora?  
Vuoi aspettare che tuo marito si ridesti e si liberi della sua "santità"?
Dovresti essergli grata ogni giorno della tua vita e onorarlo e rispettarlo da ora in poi per sempre.
E amarlo...


----------



## Diletta (11 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco un esempio di Amore incondizionato. Perla rarissima!
> Sei ancora lì a tentennare sulla decisione da prendere? Con un marito accanto che ti sta dimostrando un amore così immenso?
> Guarda che ti dico che, alla faccia del monito di non mettere nessuno su di un piedistallo, a rischio di pesanti delusioni, tuo marito bisognerebbe proprio mettercelo, quanto meno alla luce del suo comportamento ad oggi.
> E tu pensi al desiderio scemato nei suoi confronti? Fattelo ritornare questo benedetto desiderio...e alla svelta anche!
> ...



...e aggiungo: GENUFLETTERTI DAVANTI A LUI (IL MARITO, OVVIAMENTE) !!


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e aggiungo: GENUFLETTERTI DAVANTI A LUI (IL MARITO, OVVIAMENTE) !!


Effettivamente sembrerebbe che il santo sia mio marito. Purtroppo anche lui ha le sue colpe. Se il mio desiderio è scemato e se sono andata in depressione è perchè appunto in tutti questi anni che siamo stati assieme lui non ha avuto il coraggio di curarsi. Le molestie subite al lavoro hanno scatenato in me una reazione di allontanamento dal lavoro e l'intenzione di curarmi con una terapia. Purtroppo è stata la terapia a farmi capire perchè ero depressa, non mi rendevo conto di essere depressa prima di andare in terapia e men che meno che il problema fosse la mancanza di intimità col marito.


----------



## Ewy (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Intanto vorrei ringraziarvi tutti per le risposte. Mi state aiutando ragazzi. Cmq volevo dire che in realtà mio marito mi ama molto e finora quella che ha sofferto sono stata solo io (io sono andata in terapia non lui). A lui basta che resti al suo fianco per essere felice (parole sue). Mio marito vorrebbe addirittura un figlio da me tanto per rendere l'idea. Sono io piuttosto che mi tiro indietro perchè dopo tutti questi anni (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio 17 quasi) e il tradimento non riesco più a provare desiderio nei suoi confronti. La piccola avrebbe sicuramente una figura paterna stabile e presente in mio marito ma la verità prima o poi le dovrebbe essere rivelata per correttezza e non so come reagirebbe. Adesso che è piccola non si rende conto di niente ma poi come si fa a sapere a priori come reagirà alla notizia? D'altro canto il vero padre che dice di amarci tutte e 2 è molto instabile nei comportamenti. La bambina è stata riconosciuta da mio marito e l'amante alla nascita della bambina seppur presente con telefonate ed sms non ha voluto essere coinvolto più di tanto anche se prometteva di sistemare il problema e di starmi vicino. L'amante si rende conto di avere sbagliato ma non ha la forza di prendere in mano la situazione difatti sono stata io che ho dovuto informare i suoi genitori. Io non sono una persona passiva in realtà. Ho lottato tanto per sistemare le cose però ora mi sento stanca e persa. Non avrei mai pensato di trovarmi in un caos del genere.


Credo che la maggior parte delle donne al tuo posto ringrazierebbe la buona sorte per avergli donato come marito un uomo che ha accettato ( non senza sofferenza ) in nome dell'amore, di essere stato cornificato, ha riconosciuto il frutto del tuo "amore clandestino" , accetta che tu continui ad avere contatti con il tuo amante ....e tu? continui a sbavare dietro al tuo amante? ti do' un consiglio spassionato : lascia tuo marito, e' un minchione di uomo, uno senza attributi, tu hai bisogno di avere al tuo fianco un uomo con gli attributi al posto giusto, un uomo che ti avesse sbattuta in mezzo alla strada e avuto i coglioni di presentare il conto al tuo "amore".


----------



## erab (11 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già...ma non dimenticare che, come ha scritto lei stessa, finora è lei quella che ha sofferto...non il marito che invece si sarà certamente divertito



ho volutamente evitato di commentare quella parte..... 

a dèr di biscòt a j' àson a's ciapa pena dal sbarèdi


----------



## Diletta (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Effettivamente sembrerebbe che il santo sia mio marito. Purtroppo anche lui ha le sue colpe. Se il mio desiderio è scemato e se sono andata in depressione è perchè appunto in tutti questi anni che siamo stati assieme lui non ha avuto il coraggio di curarsi. Le molestie subite al lavoro hanno scatenato in me una reazione di allontanamento dal lavoro e l'intenzione di curarmi con una terapia. Purtroppo è stata la terapia a farmi capire perchè ero depressa, non mi rendevo conto di essere depressa prima di andare in terapia e men che meno che il problema fosse la mancanza di intimità col marito.



...posso anche arrivare a capire tutto, ma ribadisco che ciò che ha fatto e sta facendo tuo marito non lo farebbe quasi nessuno al mondo (e te l'hanno già detto altri).
Credimi se dico che questo è di per sé sufficiente a metterlo su quel piedistallo di "perfezione" per un essere umano.
Eppure tu continui a non sentirci da quell'orecchio...
Pensa un po' se avesse reagito come la quasi totalità degli uomini: con un bel calcio nel culo (scusa la durezza, ma oggi sono così). Tu ti saresti rivolta al tuo amante...saresti stata fresca come una rosa, con uno così.
Altro che sesso...


----------



## Niko74 (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Effettivamente sembrerebbe che il santo sia mio marito. *Purtroppo anche lui ha le sue colpe*. Se il mio desiderio è scemato e se sono andata in depressione è perchè appunto in tutti questi anni che siamo stati assieme lui non ha avuto il coraggio di curarsi. Le molestie subite al lavoro hanno scatenato in me una reazione di allontanamento dal lavoro e l'intenzione di curarmi con una terapia. Purtroppo è stata la terapia a farmi capire perchè ero depressa, non mi rendevo conto di essere depressa prima di andare in terapia e men che meno che il problema fosse la mancanza di intimità col marito.


Si sa che in una storia di tradimento entrambi possono avere delle colpe...però visto il casino in cui ti sei cacciata io direi di non stare a guardare il passato e quello che ha fatto o non fatto tuo marito.....guarda piuttosto quello che sta facendo ora perché nei suoi panni io non credo avrei avuto la forza di agire come lui.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...posso anche arrivare a capire tutto, ma ribadisco che ciò che ha fatto e sta facendo tuo marito non lo farebbe quasi nessuno al mondo (e te l'hanno già detto altri).
> Credimi se dico che questo è di per sé sufficiente a metterlo su quel piedistallo di "perfezione" per un essere umano.
> Eppure tu continui a non sentirci da quell'orecchio...
> Pensa un po' se avesse reagito come la quasi totalità degli uomini: con un bel calcio nel culo (scusa la durezza, ma oggi sono così). Tu ti saresti rivolta al tuo amante...saresti stata fresca come una rosa, con uno così.
> Altro che sesso...


Ok capisco che vista dall'esterno può essere facile puntare il dito su di me. Nessuno però dà rilievo alle implicazioni psicologiche causate dal ns rapporto intimo insoddisfacente (per il quale non sono responsabile). Il marito santo che tu metti sul piedistallo sicuramente avrebbe cercato di curarsi in 13 anni perchè non credo che la comprensione di una moglie che sta male e non se ne rende conto (chi ha avuto o ha la depressione sa che è difficile riconoscerla perchè è come morire un po' alla volta senza accorgersi) possa giustificare la codardia del non curarsi. Vedi la moglie che non è soddisfatta, che non ha desiderio vai dall'andrologo e ti curi. Quando dafatti ci è andato che oramai la situazione tra di noi era disperata l'andrologo gli ha chiesto che ne pensa la moglie e ha sconsigliato una terapia di coppia che dopo tutto questo tempo avrebbe portato più facilmente alla rottura del rapporto invece di aiutarci.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Febbraio 2012)

Beh...e allora mollalo e vai con l'amante no? Perché ti ostini a stare con un marito "che ti ha fatto questo".
Comuqnue Diletta quando parla di metterlo sul piedistallo intende per quello che sta facendo ADESSO non per gli errori che ha commesso in passato.
Poi in che senso tu non sei responsabile dei vs problemi di intimità? L'unica cosa plausibile è che avesse problemi di natura fisica...se erano di natura psicologica la responsabilità è di entrambi.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...e allora mollalo e vai con l'amante no? Perché ti ostini a stare con un marito "che ti ha fatto questo".
> Comuqnue Diletta quando parla di metterlo sul piedistallo intende per quello che sta facendo ADESSO non per gli errori che ha commesso in passato.
> Poi in che senso tu non sei responsabile dei vs problemi di intimità? L'unica cosa plausibile è che avesse problemi di natura fisica...se erano di natura psicologica la responsabilità è di entrambi.


E la comprensione e l'affetto che io gli ho dato in tutti questi anni non contano forse? Forse se avessi tradito per noia come fanno tanti capirei le critiche ma nel mio caso un problema c'era ed era bello grosso. Il problema di natura psicologica non capisco perchè dovrebbe comportare anche la mia responsabilità visto che la comprensione c'è sempre stata da parte mia. Cosa dovevo fare più di questo? mi sono costruita persino una falsa identità da asceta per andare avanti con lui. Sono andata in terapia perchè io stavo male non lui. Tutto il resto è una conseguenza al menefreghismo di mio marito. Almeno così io la vedo.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E la comprensione e l'affetto che io gli ho dato in tutti questi anni non contano forse? Forse se avessi tradito per noia come fanno tanti capirei le critiche ma nel mio caso un problema c'era ed era bello grosso. Il problema di natura psicologica non capisco perchè dovrebbe comportare anche la mia responsabilità visto che la comprensione c'è sempre stata da parte mia. Cosa dovevo fare più di questo? mi sono costruita persino una falsa identità da asceta per andare avanti con lui. Sono andata in terapia perchè io stavo male non lui. Tutto il resto è una conseguenza al menefreghismo di mio marito. Almeno così io la vedo.


Evidentemente se ha deciso di lasciar passare il tuo tradimento, riconoscere la figlia non sua e vuole rimanere con te è perché quello che gli hai dato conta...tu avrai fatto tanto per lui ma quello che lui sta facendo ADESSO per te è poco?

Ah...la storia del "tutto il resto è una conseguenza" la dici tu, la dice mia moglie e 3/4 delle mogli che tradiscono anche qui su questo forum...
Come già detto ad altre, io non discuto sulle motivazioni che possono essere diverse da caso a caso, però le risposte che date sono sempre le stesse indipendentemente dalla motivazione.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Evidentemente se ha deciso di lasciar passare il tuo tradimento, riconoscere la figlia non sua e vuole rimanere con te è perché quello che gli hai dato conta...tu avrai fatto tanto per lui ma quello che lui sta facendo ADESSO per te è poco?
> 
> Ah...la storia del "tutto il resto è una conseguenza" la dici tu, la dice mia moglie e 3/4 delle mogli che tradiscono anche qui su questo forum...
> Come già detto ad altre, io non discuto sulle motivazioni che possono essere diverse da caso a caso, però le risposte che date sono sempre le stesse indipendentemente dalla motivazione.


Io credo che le motivazioni siano molto rilevanti invece.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io credo che le motivazioni siano molto rilevanti invece.


Non ho detto che non lo siano, ho detto solo che nonostante le più svariate motivazioni che ho avuto modo di leggere sul forum e di sentire da mia moglie e da altre persone che conosco, la frase "il resto è una conseguenza" ricorre regolarmente.
E fidati che ho avuto esempi davvero agli antipodi tra di loro...ma la risposta è stata sempre quella.


----------



## erab (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E la comprensione e l'affetto che io gli ho dato in tutti questi anni non contano forse? Forse se avessi tradito per noia come fanno tanti capirei le critiche ma nel mio caso un problema c'era ed era bello grosso. Il problema di natura psicologica non capisco perchè dovrebbe comportare anche la mia responsabilità visto che la comprensione c'è sempre stata da parte mia. Cosa dovevo fare più di questo? mi sono costruita persino una falsa identità da asceta per andare avanti con lui. Sono andata in terapia perchè io stavo male non lui. Tutto il resto è una conseguenza al menefreghismo di mio marito. Almeno così io la vedo.


ok, faccio la domanda più stupida dell' universo...

se tuo marito fosse arrivato a casa un giorno dicendo, "cara, la mia amante è incinta", avresti accettato la bambina
o l' avresti buttato fuori di casa?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> ok, faccio la domanda più stupida dell' universo...
> 
> se tuo marito fosse arrivato a casa un giorno dicendo, "cara, la mia amante è incinta", avresti accettato la bambina
> o l' avresti buttato fuori di casa?


Questa domanda non ha senso. Non si può rispondere non tenendo conto del contesto, della situazione che si era creata tra la coppia. Gli elementi che determinano un tradimento sono fondamentali per capire ed agire di conseguenza. Estrapolare un fatto e commentare solo in funzione di quello non serve a nessuno neppure al tradito.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questa domanda non ha senso. Non si può rispondere non tenendo conto del contesto, della situazione che si era creata tra la coppia. Gli elementi che determinano un tradimento sono fondamentali per capire ed agire di conseguenza. Estrapolare un fatto e commentare solo in funzione di quello non serve a nessuno neppure al tradito.


Hai voglia...
Sai quante volte capita qui dentro?
Uno dice A...e paffette arrivano un sacco di soluzioni ad minchiam che non tengono per nulla conto della situazione contingente...

Invece prima di morire...
Pensiamo come questa situazione così particolare e complessa possa dire tante cose nuove e particolari no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> l' amante ti mette in cinta e se ne lava le mani limitandosi a qualche sms, qualche telefonata e tante rassicurazioni che non portano a niente, tuo marito accetta la paternità della bambina, ti sostiene, non ti butta fuori di casa come
> il 99% della popolazione maschile farebbe e tu giustifichi l' amante e sminuisci tuo marito.....
> 
> non
> ...


Si ma riesci a capire che queste situazioni così fuori dall'ordinario aprono scenari molto particolari e innovativi?
A me non sembra che sminuisca suo marito, mi sembra che stia tentando di spiegare che ruolo ha il marito in tutta questa situazione che non è certo nata dall'oggi al domani.

A me ( e non so perchè ) sta storia fa molto riflettere.
Mi spinge ad aprire la mente!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Senza andare a scomodare Daniele...direi che anche Tebe avrebbe scatenato la terza guerra mondiale.
> 
> E aggiungo. Queste sono vere prove di vita. Che fanno male sul serio.


Donna ho visto cozze che non voi umani non potete immaginare!:mexican:


----------



## erab (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questa domanda non ha senso. Non si può rispondere non tenendo conto del contesto, della situazione che si era creata tra la coppia. Gli elementi che determinano un tradimento sono fondamentali per capire ed agire di conseguenza. Estrapolare un fatto e commentare solo in funzione di quello non serve a nessuno neppure al tradito.


bel giro di parole.... ma non è una risposta.

La realtà è che c'è un UOMO che ha avuto le palle per assumersi la paternità di una figlia non sua, un
ominicchio che si diverte senza assumersi nessuna responsabilità e una donna che riesce solo a lamentersi 
del primo e a giustificare il secondo.

E allora, perché non liberare quest'uomo? perché tenerlo in questa situazione grottesca?


----------



## Flavia (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ok capisco che vista dall'esterno può essere facile puntare il dito su di me. Nessuno però dà rilievo alle implicazioni psicologiche causate dal ns rapporto intimo insoddisfacente (per il quale non sono responsabile). Il marito santo che tu metti sul piedistallo sicuramente avrebbe cercato di curarsi in 13 anni perchè non credo che la comprensione di una moglie che sta male e non se ne rende conto (chi ha avuto o ha la depressione sa che è difficile riconoscerla perchè è come morire un po' alla volta senza accorgersi) possa giustificare la codardia del non curarsi. Vedi la moglie che non è soddisfatta, che non ha desiderio vai dall'andrologo e ti curi. Quando dafatti ci è andato che oramai la situazione tra di noi era disperata l'andrologo gli ha chiesto che ne pensa la moglie e ha sconsigliato una terapia di coppia che dopo tutto questo tempo avrebbe portato più facilmente alla rottura del rapporto invece di aiutarci.


Ciao
ho conosciuto la depressione purtroppo, ho vissuto un periodo bruttissimo, hai ragione è come essere morti dentro e cerchi con fatica di compiere anche il più banale gesto quotidiano, e di costa uno sforzo immenso. E' una malattia subdola perchè ti piomba addosso, e combatterla è difficile. Ti faccio tanti auguri.
riguardo alla tua storia non so cosa dire, certo è che tuo marito ha dimostrato un grande senso di responsabilità; spero tu possa far chiarezza in te e nei tuoi sentimenti


----------



## Flavia (11 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna ho visto cozze che non voi umani non potete immaginare!:mexican:


La vita è piena di sorprese, nonostante il carattere diciamo focoso di Daniele su certi argomenti, credo che sarebbe capace di farsi carico di un figlio non suo


----------



## elena_ (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Intanto vorrei ringraziarvi tutti per le risposte. Mi state aiutando ragazzi. Cmq volevo dire che in realtà mio marito mi ama molto e finora quella che ha sofferto sono stata solo io (io sono andata in terapia non lui). *A lui basta che resti al suo fianco per essere felice (parole sue). Mio marito vorrebbe addirittura un figlio da me tanto per rendere l'idea. *Sono io piuttosto che mi tiro indietro perchè dopo tutti questi anni (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio 17 quasi) e il tradimento non riesco più a provare desiderio nei suoi confronti. La piccola avrebbe sicuramente una figura paterna stabile e presente in mio marito ma la verità prima o poi le dovrebbe essere rivelata per correttezza e non so come reagirebbe. Adesso che è piccola non si rende conto di niente ma poi come si fa a sapere a priori come reagirà alla notizia? D'altro canto il vero padre che dice di amarci tutte e 2 è molto instabile nei comportamenti. La bambina è stata riconosciuta da mio marito e l'amante alla nascita della bambina seppur presente con telefonate ed sms non ha voluto essere coinvolto più di tanto anche se prometteva di sistemare il problema e di starmi vicino. L'amante si rende conto di avere sbagliato ma non ha la forza di prendere in mano la situazione difatti sono stata io che ho dovuto informare i suoi genitori. Io non sono una persona passiva in realtà. Ho lottato tanto per sistemare le cose però ora mi sento stanca e persa. Non avrei mai pensato di trovarmi in un caos del genere.


quello che ho evidenziato in grassetto non mi sembra del tutto normale
e da come parli del rapporto con tuo marito la vostra relazione mi sembra più assomigliare a un'amicizia fraterna che a un rapporto d'amore
dici che lui per te è stato il primo e presumo anche tu per lui
parli di mancanza di intimità e di una vita sessuale da asceta

quello che è successo dopo è la conseguenza, sono d'accordo, ma credo tu debba partire da qui
dalla causa
non dalla conseguenza

non scoraggiarti e continua a scrivere 
magari trovati un nick così sei meglio riconoscibile, seppure nel tuo anonimato, ok?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> La vita è piena di sorprese, nonostante il carattere diciamo focoso di Daniele su certi argomenti, credo che sarebbe capace di farsi carico di un figlio non suo


Figlio di uno con cui sua moglie lo ha tradito?
Va ben che...
Sarebbe una prova d'amore catartica per lui no?
:up::up::up:


----------



## Flavia (11 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figlio di uno con cui sua moglie lo ha tradito?
> Va ben che...
> Sarebbe una prova d'amore catartica per lui no?
> :up::up::up:


Eppure qualcosa mi dice che non volterebbe le spalle al bambino, mentre la eventuale compagna/moglie non avrebbe più vita facile....


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2012)

Ciao,

io so che cosa vuol dire avere una vita intima col marito inesistente, e so quanto ci si sta male. So cosa è la depressione, e ho avuto una vita lavorativa per un periodo molto difficile, molto, molto difficile.
So che sono prove non da poco. E non so quanto siano state dure per te. Un pò capisco le tue parole su tuo marito, anche se direi che con il suo comportamento verso la tua gravidanza si è rifatto parecchio...

Magari mi sbaglio, ma la mia impressione, dalle tue parole, è che vorresti convincerti di stare con l'amante. Vorresti trovare dei buoni motivi per stare con lui. 
Ma lui, scusami... ti vorrebbe? Con la bambina? Che possibilità avreste, in pratica?

Scusa, non ricordo... tu ora sei in terapia?


----------



## Lilith (12 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma riesci a capire che queste situazioni così fuori dall'ordinario aprono scenari molto particolari e innovativi?
> A me non sembra che sminuisca suo marito, mi sembra che stia tentando di spiegare che ruolo ha il marito in tutta questa situazione che non è certo nata dall'oggi al domani.
> 
> A me ( e non so perchè ) sta storia fa molto riflettere.
> Mi spinge ad aprire la mente!


Sì in effetti il mio era stato un tentativo di spiegare oltre il ruolo di mio marito anche la motivazione profonda che ha permesso l'accettazione di una figlia non sua. Senza contare che non credo sia così facile sbattere fuori casa una moglie con figlia piccola. Anche lui ci tiene alla sua reputazione e un atteggiamento impulsivo sarebbe stato controproducente per entrambi.


----------



## lilith (12 Febbraio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> bel giro di parole.... ma non è una risposta.
> 
> La realtà è che c'è un UOMO che ha avuto le palle per assumersi la paternità di una figlia non sua, un
> ominicchio che si diverte senza assumersi nessuna responsabilità e una donna che riesce solo a lamentersi
> ...


Questo è quello che tu credi sia la realtà. Purtroppo non è così semplice la questione. La realtà comprende sfumature che devono essere considerate per dare una risposta soddisfacente. Non mi lamento affatto del comportamento che sta tenendo adesso mio marito. Come potrei? Giustificare l'amante..... Quando mai l'ho fatto? Ho solo detto che si è ritrovato (l'amante) come me in una situazione complicata e più grande di lui. E' stata solo una constatazione la mia. E poi mio marito è libero di fare quello che crede non lo sto tenendo con la forza. Sta con me perchè è innamorato e crede ci sia ancora la possibilità di avere un futuro assieme.


----------



## lilith (12 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao
> ho conosciuto la depressione purtroppo, ho vissuto un periodo bruttissimo, hai ragione è come essere morti dentro e cerchi con fatica di compiere anche il più banale gesto quotidiano, e di costa uno sforzo immenso. E' una malattia subdola perchè ti piomba addosso, e combatterla è difficile. Ti faccio tanti auguri.
> riguardo alla tua storia non so cosa dire, certo è che tuo marito ha dimostrato un grande senso di responsabilità; spero tu possa far chiarezza in te e nei tuoi sentimenti


Grazie per gli auguri Flavia. In questo momento mi piacerebbe proprio avere la lucidità necessaria per fare chiarezza ma come hai detto tu stessa la depressione ti offusca la mente, ti rende difficile ogni cosa, figurati prendere una decisione del genere.


----------



## lilith (12 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> quello che ho evidenziato in grassetto non mi sembra del tutto normale
> e da come parli del rapporto con tuo marito la vostra relazione mi sembra più assomigliare a un'amicizia fraterna che a un rapporto d'amore
> dici che lui per te è stato il primo e presumo anche tu per lui
> parli di mancanza di intimità e di una vita sessuale da asceta
> ...


Dopo tanti anni credo che l'amore si trasformi, la passione cala e nel tuo uomo puoi trovare l'amico, il padre, il fratello. Il problema è che la passione non è stata alimentata nella nostra storia per cui abbiamo raggiunto troppo presto una fase che nelle coppie normali credo si raggiunga nella vecchiaia. Mio marito si è risvegliato dopo il tradimento. Adesso mi desidera anche più di prima per questo vuole un figlio. Forse è meno strano di quanto si pensi.


----------



## Lilith (12 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> io so che cosa vuol dire avere una vita intima col marito inesistente, e so quanto ci si sta male. So cosa è la depressione, e ho avuto una vita lavorativa per un periodo molto difficile, molto, molto difficile.
> So che sono prove non da poco. E non so quanto siano state dure per te. Un pò capisco le tue parole su tuo marito, anche se direi che con il suo comportamento verso la tua gravidanza si è rifatto parecchio...
> ...


Diciamo che abbiamo pareggiato i conti con mio marito. E' stata molto dura però. La terapia (sono stata in terapia per 2 anni, ora non più) e anche l'amore di mio marito e dell'amante sono serviti per uscirne fuori ma adesso soffro di sbalzi d'umore abbastanza pesanti.
Il mio amante va a corrente alternata come me. Ci vorrebbe ma ha paura. Ha comprato l'appartamento, tutto il necessario ma è terrorizzato. Tutto quello che di positivo ha fatto finora per stare assieme dice che l'ha fatto sotto l'influsso di una "sana pazzia".


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Febbraio 2012)

Lilith ha detto:


> Diciamo che abbiamo pareggiato i conti con mio marito. E' stata molto dura però. La terapia (sono stata in terapia per 2 anni, ora non più) e anche l'amore di mio marito e dell'amante sono serviti per uscirne fuori ma adesso soffro di *sbalzi d'umore abbastanza pesanti*.
> Il mio amante va a corrente alternata come me. Ci vorrebbe ma ha paura. Ha comprato l'appartamento, tutto il necessario ma è terrorizzato. Tutto quello che di positivo ha fatto finora per stare assieme dice che l'ha fatto sotto l'*influsso di una "sana pazzia"*.


Siete la coppia perfetta :up:


----------



## Flavia (12 Febbraio 2012)

lilith ha detto:


> Grazie per gli auguri Flavia. In questo momento mi piacerebbe proprio avere la lucidità necessaria per fare chiarezza ma come hai detto tu stessa la depressione ti offusca la mente, ti rende difficile ogni cosa, figurati prendere una decisione del genere.


uscire dalla depressione è difficile, ma non impossibile, ed esistono strade per riuscire a tenerla a freno, da quello che ho letto ti sei impegnata molto in questo senso, sei stata brava



Lilith ha detto:


> Diciamo che abbiamo pareggiato i conti con mio marito. E' stata molto dura però. La terapia (sono stata in terapia per 2 anni, ora non più) e anche l'amore di mio marito e dell'amante sono serviti per uscirne fuori ma adesso soffro di sbalzi d'umore abbastanza pesanti.
> Il mio amante va a corrente alternata come me. Ci vorrebbe ma ha paura. Ha comprato l'appartamento, tutto il necessario ma è terrorizzato. Tutto quello che di positivo ha fatto finora per stare assieme dice che l'ha fatto sotto l'influsso di una "sana pazzia".


la pazzia a volte può salvare
segui ciò che ti dice il cuore, in bocca al lupo


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Febbraio 2012)

*Sono nausicaa, problemi di registrazione*



lilith ha detto:


> Dopo tanti anni credo che l'amore si trasformi, la passione cala e nel tuo uomo puoi trovare l'amico, il padre, il fratello. Il problema è che la passione non è stata alimentata nella nostra storia per cui abbiamo raggiunto troppo presto una fase che nelle coppie normali credo si raggiunga nella vecchiaia. Mio marito si è risvegliato dopo il tradimento. Adesso mi desidera anche più di prima per questo vuole un figlio. Forse è meno strano di quanto si pensi.


Mi spiace, ma non mi sembra che il tuo amante offra a te e soprattutto alla bambina delle buone possibilità.
Se tu fossi sola ti direi perchè no, prova, al massimo va tutto a rotoli e ricominci da capo, una passata di straccio a tutta la vecchia vita e via.
Ma c'è la tua bimba.
Io, scusa, non porterei la mia bambina a vivere con un uomo che le è estraneo, per quanto sia il padre, che è terrorizzato, che non mi da sicurezze, mentre sono ancora così instabile e soggetta a sbalzi di umore e quant'altro.
Ho una figlia piccola, so di cosa parlo. Tua figlia ha bisogno che TU sia tranquilla.

Seriamente, immaginati a vivere con lui adesso. Crescere una bambina ancora così piccola è impegnativo, lo sai benissimo, erode il tempo libero, l'intimità delle persone, il sonno, le energie. Non è il massimo per cementare i sentimenti e l'unione di due persone,  tu e il tuo amante, che già adesso avete problemi. Io non riesco ad immaginare come tu potresti essere più serena in una casa nuova, con una separazione in corso, un uomo che NON SA cosa vuol dire avere una bambina piccola in casa e una donna soggetta a sbalzi di umore e quant'altro.
E io so quanto pesante sia una separazione, anche quando è voluta e ponderata. Credimi, non è facile, non è bella, è devastante.

Scusa, ma non credo che i tuoi problemi possano essere risolti con il vivere unicamente con l'uno o l'altro dei tuoi uomini. Capisco che il tuo pensiero vada in quella direzione ma a me sembra che tu potresti aiutare molto di più la crescita della tua bambina cercando di capire come mai sei ancora così instabile.

Intanto, se posso... che cosa ami nel tuo amante? A quanto ho capito la vostra storia è iniziata così per caso, ed è continuata all'inizio per va della bambina. Se non ci fosse lei, che cosa vi legherebbe?


----------



## elena_ (12 Febbraio 2012)

lilith ha detto:


> Dopo tanti anni credo che l'amore si trasformi, la passione cala e nel tuo uomo puoi trovare l'amico, il padre, il fratello. Il problema è che la passione non è stata alimentata nella nostra storia per cui abbiamo raggiunto troppo presto una fase che nelle coppie normali credo si raggiunga nella vecchiaia. Mio marito si è risvegliato dopo il tradimento. Adesso mi desidera anche più di prima per questo vuole un figlio. Forse è meno strano di quanto si pensi.


forse anche perché ha paura di perderti
da come ne parli comunica stabilità e solidità
mentre il tuo amante sembra esprimere l'esatto contrario e francamente non capisco il suo terrore 

resta da vedere cosa vuoi tu per te e per la bambina
in fondo lei ha già un padre che l'ha pienamente e legalmente riconosciuta e che la ama, no?
voglio dire che per la piccola adesso suo padre è tuo marito

quindi il nodo della questione credo sia stato ben centrato dalle parole di Nausicaa


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2012)

Lilith ha detto:


> Sì in effetti il mio era stato un tentativo di spiegare oltre il ruolo di mio marito anche la motivazione profonda che ha permesso l'accettazione di una figlia non sua. Senza contare che non credo sia così facile sbattere fuori casa una moglie con figlia piccola. Anche lui ci tiene alla sua reputazione e un atteggiamento impulsivo sarebbe stato controproducente per entrambi.


Ma sei la mia amica Lilith?
Lilith...

Comunque parli di vita reale!


----------



## Diletta (12 Febbraio 2012)

Lilith ha detto:


> Diciamo che abbiamo pareggiato i conti con mio marito. E' stata molto dura però. La terapia (sono stata in terapia per 2 anni, ora non più) e anche l'amore di mio marito e dell'amante sono serviti per uscirne fuori ma adesso soffro di sbalzi d'umore abbastanza pesanti.
> Il mio amante va a corrente alternata come me. Ci vorrebbe ma ha paura. Ha comprato l'appartamento, tutto il necessario ma è terrorizzato. Tutto quello che di positivo ha fatto finora per stare assieme dice che l'ha fatto sotto l'influsso di una "sana pazzia".




Ma ha comprato l'appartamento con l'intento di viverci con te e la bimba?
O comunque serviva a lui, a prescindere? 
Riflettendoci bene: acquistare una casa è già una seria dichiarazione di intenti e una ipoteca che si fa per il futuro, bisogna vedere quanto questo futuro intenda condividerlo con voi.


----------



## Niko74 (12 Febbraio 2012)

lilith ha detto:


> Questo è quello che tu credi sia la realtà. Purtroppo non è così semplice la questione. La realtà comprende sfumature che devono essere considerate per dare una risposta soddisfacente. Non mi lamento affatto del comportamento che sta tenendo adesso mio marito. Come potrei? Giustificare l'amante..... Quando mai l'ho fatto? Ho solo detto che si è ritrovato (l'amante) come me in una situazione complicata e più grande di lui. E' stata solo una constatazione la mia. E poi mio marito è libero di fare quello che crede non lo sto tenendo con la forza. Sta con me perchè è innamorato *e crede ci sia ancora la possibilità di avere un futuro assieme*.


Beh...che lo creda lui è evidente da come si comporta...solo che se non siete in 2 a crederlo la vedo dura


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2012)

Ma tu continui a stare con tuo marito mentre aspetti che l'altro si decida ...oppure non vedi una soluzione perchè a priori la tua decisione è di continuare a stare con tuo marito ......e quando la bimba sarà un pochettino più grande non pensi di essere in grado di spiegarle il tutto??


----------



## lilith (13 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ha comprato l'appartamento con l'intento di viverci con te e la bimba?
> O comunque serviva a lui, a prescindere?
> Riflettendoci bene: acquistare una casa è già una seria dichiarazione di intenti e una ipoteca che si fa per il futuro, bisogna vedere quanto questo futuro intenda condividerlo con voi.


E' difficile rispondere a questa domanda. Quando ha comprato l'appartamento la bambina non c'era ancora. L'intenzione era quella di andare a vivere assieme a me. All'inizio voleva comprarlo addirittura nella mia città poi io gli consigliai di acquistarlo nelle sue zone per motivi che non sto a spiegare. Mi mostrò i progetti, le foto, ma con l'arrivo della bambina tutto si complicò. Un giorno è arrivato a dirmi che l'appartamento poteva essere di tutte tranne che per me. Altri giorni mi dice che tutto quello che ha è anche mio se io vado da lui. L'appartamento comunque è dei suoi genitori, non suo. A lui non serviva quando l'ha acquistato e adesso ci sta solo nei fine settimana perchè lavora lontano. Potrebbe essere stato solo un investimento. Chi lo sa.


----------



## Lilith (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma non mi sembra che il tuo amante offra a te e soprattutto alla bambina delle buone possibilità.
> Se tu fossi sola ti direi perchè no, prova, al massimo va tutto a rotoli e ricominci da capo, una passata di straccio a tutta la vecchia vita e via.
> Ma c'è la tua bimba.
> Io, scusa, non porterei la mia bambina a vivere con un uomo che le è estraneo, per quanto sia il padre, che è terrorizzato, che non mi da sicurezze, mentre sono ancora così instabile e soggetta a sbalzi di umore e quant'altro.
> ...


Si mi rendo conto delle difficoltà enormi a cui andrei incontro. L'instabilità è causata dalle circostanze esterne e dall'insicurezza. Se fossi più determinata probabilmente la maggior parte dei problemi li avrei già risolti da un pezzo. Con il mio amante è stato una specie di colpo di fulmine. Io e lui siamo molto simili, abbiamo interessi in comune e soprattutto è l'amore che ci ha tenuto uniti fino ad ora. La bambina paradossalmente ci ha  un po' allontanati in quanto ha complicato notevolmente la situazione. Con me ha avuto la sua prima storia importante. La paura d'amare l'ha bloccato per tanto tempo purtroppo non permettendogli di fare quelle esperienze che ti fanno crescere.


----------



## Daniele (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Intanto vorrei ringraziarvi tutti per le risposte. Mi state aiutando ragazzi. Cmq volevo dire che in realtà mio marito mi ama molto e finora quella che ha sofferto sono stata solo io (io sono andata in terapia non lui). A lui basta che resti al suo fianco per essere felice (parole sue). Mio marito vorrebbe addirittura un figlio da me tanto per rendere l'idea. Sono io piuttosto che mi tiro indietro perchè dopo tutti questi anni (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio 17 quasi) e il tradimento non riesco più a provare desiderio nei suoi confronti. La piccola avrebbe sicuramente una figura paterna stabile e presente in mio marito ma la verità prima o poi le dovrebbe essere rivelata per correttezza e non so come reagirebbe. Adesso che è piccola non si rende conto di niente ma poi come si fa a sapere a priori come reagirà alla notizia? D'altro canto il vero padre che dice di amarci tutte e 2 è molto instabile nei comportamenti. La bambina è stata riconosciuta da mio marito e l'amante alla nascita della bambina seppur presente con telefonate ed sms non ha voluto essere coinvolto più di tanto anche se prometteva di sistemare il problema e di starmi vicino. L'amante si rende conto di avere sbagliato ma non ha la forza di prendere in mano la situazione difatti sono stata io che ho dovuto informare i suoi genitori. Io non sono una persona passiva in realtà. Ho lottato tanto per sistemare le cose però ora mi sento stanca e persa. Non avrei mai pensato di trovarmi in un caos del genere.


Non posso andare oltre, brutta stronza ingrata verso tuo marito!!! Ma sai cosa ha vissuto lui? ma ti rendi conto che vedendoti fragile lui non ti ha mostrato il suo dolore che saràtanto, tantissimo!!! Cazzo, hai avuto un figlio da un coglionazzo, lui dovrà crescersi il figlio di un coglionazzo e tu stai così a cincischiare, quando l'unica cosa reale, seria che hai è quella di chiedere scusa a tuo marito, chiudere per sempre con il tuo amante e dire a tua figlia che è frutto di un amore clandestino e che non sai dove lui sia finito, che si fotta l'amante che manco ha riconosciuto sua figlia.
Sei solo una bambina frignona, sei davvero orribile ed egocentrica, cresci!!! E se penserai che sono stato cattivo, pensa alla cattiveria che fai tu tutti i giorni a tuo marito pensando che lui non soffra, solo perchè tu sei in terapia. Cazzo, vergognati un poco, perchè una persona sana di mente, normale avrebbe avuto un poco di dignità, quella che tu hai dimostrato di non avere, quindi se vuoi che tua figlia cresca normale e non incapace come te, sei tu la prima che deve crescere.

Ripeto, vergognati, vergognati, vergognati! E smetti di dire bugie agli altri, ì la verità su tua figlia, in fondo sarai solo tu a prenderci dentro, ma almeno non dirai più bugie.


----------



## lilith (13 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma tu continui a stare con tuo marito mentre aspetti che l'altro si decida ...oppure non vedi una soluzione perchè a priori la tua decisione è di continuare a stare con tuo marito ......e quando la bimba sarà un pochettino più grande non pensi di essere in grado di spiegarle il tutto??


Nessuna delle 2 ipotesi. Sono confusa diciamo. Spero di sistemare le cose prima che diventi grande sinceramente. Adesso non ha le capacità di capire e neppure di ricordare ed è sicuramente un vantaggio.


----------



## lilith (13 Febbraio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non posso andare oltre, brutta stronza ingrata verso tuo marito!!! Ma sai cosa ha vissuto lui? ma ti rendi conto che vedendoti fragile lui non ti ha mostrato il suo dolore che saràtanto, tantissimo!!! Cazzo, hai avuto un figlio da un coglionazzo, lui dovrà crescersi il figlio di un coglionazzo e tu stai così a cincischiare, quando l'unica cosa reale, seria che hai è quella di chiedere scusa a tuo marito, chiudere per sempre con il tuo amante e dire a tua figlia che è frutto di un amore clandestino e che non sai dove lui sia finito, che si fotta l'amante che manco ha riconosciuto sua figlia.
> Sei solo una bambina frignona, sei davvero orribile ed egocentrica, cresci!!! E se penserai che sono stato cattivo, pensa alla cattiveria che fai tu tutti i giorni a tuo marito pensando che lui non soffra, solo perchè tu sei in terapia. Cazzo, vergognati un poco, perchè una persona sana di mente, normale avrebbe avuto un poco di dignità, quella che tu hai dimostrato di non avere, quindi se vuoi che tua figlia cresca normale e non incapace come te, sei tu la prima che deve crescere.
> 
> Ripeto, vergognati, vergognati, vergognati! E smetti di dire bugie agli altri, ì la verità su tua figlia, in fondo sarai solo tu a prenderci dentro, ma almeno non dirai più bugie.


Daniele............. hai proprio un bel nome. Si ammetto di essere un'incapace.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non posso andare oltre, brutta stronza ingrata verso tuo marito!!! Ma sai cosa ha vissuto lui? ma ti rendi conto che vedendoti fragile lui non ti ha mostrato il suo dolore che saràtanto, tantissimo!!! Cazzo, hai avuto un figlio da un coglionazzo, lui dovrà crescersi il figlio di un coglionazzo e tu stai così a cincischiare, quando l'unica cosa reale, seria che hai è quella di chiedere scusa a tuo marito, chiudere per sempre con il tuo amante e dire a tua figlia che è frutto di un amore clandestino e che non sai dove lui sia finito, che si fotta l'amante che manco ha riconosciuto sua figlia.
> Sei solo una bambina frignona, sei davvero orribile ed egocentrica, cresci!!! E se penserai che sono stato cattivo, pensa alla cattiveria che fai tu tutti i giorni a tuo marito pensando che lui non soffra, solo perchè tu sei in terapia. Cazzo, vergognati un poco, perchè una persona sana di mente, normale avrebbe avuto un poco di dignità, quella che tu hai dimostrato di non avere, quindi se vuoi che tua figlia cresca normale e non incapace come te, sei tu la prima che deve crescere.
> 
> Ripeto, vergognati, vergognati, vergognati! E smetti di dire bugie agli altri, ì la verità su tua figlia, in fondo sarai solo tu a prenderci dentro, ma almeno non dirai più bugie.


Dove sono quelle che dicevano che Daniele è un uomo capace di tenersi un figlio fatto con un altro?
Lilith non ti preoccupare lui è così...

Daniele non ti dico bugie, ma la verità: tu sei una montagna di problemi che cammina...da quell'oscuro giorno in cui "lei" ti tradì...ti dico la verità non sei neanche stato capace di andare a roma a cantargliele...visto? 
Ti dico la verità il 21 marzo sono 4 anni che sei tradito e sei ancora qui che frigni e ti lamenti...dove molte persone hanno elaborato e superato...

Vai un po' a leggerti l'ultimo bellissimo blog di lunapiena va...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lilith (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dove sono quelle che dicevano che Daniele è un uomo capace di tenersi un figlio fatto con un altro?
> Lilith non ti preoccupare lui è così...
> 
> Daniele non ti dico bugie, ma la verità: tu sei una montagna di problemi che cammina...da quell'oscuro giorno in cui "lei" ti tradì...ti dico la verità non sei neanche stato capace di andare a roma a cantargliele...visto?
> ...


Sì ma tu non capisci che coincidenza. Quando avevi nominato "Daniele" mi era venuto un colpo. Adesso che mi ha scritto non sai cosa mi ha scatenato dentro. Bah sarà una casualità però sono contenta che entrambi mi abbiate scritto. C'è la storia di Daniele da qualche parte? la vorrei leggere. Io sono ad un bivio Daniele, posso ancora rimediare se voglio per il bene anche di mio marito. Non sono più in terapia e mio marito non si farebbe problemi ad esternare la sua sofferenza. Anche perchè lo capirei subito se non lo fa solo per proteggermi. Lui mi adora e anch'io lo adoro come persona. Daniele se vuoi guarda Il Decalogo di Kieslowski, il 9 (non desiderare la donna d'altri), il 2 (non nominare il nome di Dio invano) e il 4 (onora il padre e la madre). Sono molto illuminanti. Anche mio marito ha capito ed è stato più comprensivo dopo averli visti. Se vuoi esternalo con me il tuo dolore puoi farlo, potrebbe servire anche a me per farmi uscire da questo limbo.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

lilith ha detto:


> Sì ma tu non capisci che coincidenza. Quando avevi nominato "Daniele" mi era venuto un colpo. Adesso che mi ha scritto non sai cosa mi ha scatenato dentro. Bah sarà una casualità però sono contenta che entrambi mi abbiate scritto. C'è la storia di Daniele da qualche parte? la vorrei leggere. Io sono ad un bivio Daniele, posso ancora rimediare se voglio per il bene anche di mio marito. Non sono più in terapia e mio marito non si farebbe problemi ad esternare la sua sofferenza. Anche perchè lo capirei subito se non lo fa solo per proteggermi. Lui mi adora e anch'io lo adoro come persona. Daniele se vuoi guarda Il Decalogo di Kieslowski, il 9 (non desiderare la donna d'altri), il 2 (non nominare il nome di Dio invano) e il 4 (onora il padre e la madre). Sono molto illuminanti. Anche mio marito ha capito ed è stato più comprensivo dopo averli visti. Se vuoi esternalo con me il tuo dolore puoi farlo, potrebbe servire anche a me per farmi uscire da questo limbo.


Wovl adoro Kieslowski...
In film bianco è descritto il mio mondo affettivo...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...se sono proprio come quel barbiere...e sono passato per di là...

La storia di Daniele semplicissima...
Ha avuto una morosa e lo ha tradito
Poi ne ha avuto un'altra e lo ha tradito pure questa...mandandolo in un baratro di dolore...da cui dopo 4 anni non è ancora riuscito ad uscirne no?

C'è una cosa che leggo sullo sfondo Lilith...e che mi intenerisce...

Tu e tuo marito che vi dite...
Malgrado tutto ci vogliamo bene!
QUesta è l'unica cosa importante!

Daniele prendilo così l'importante è che non ti spaventi a scrivere solo perchè lui si sente in dovere di insultare i traditori no?

Poi una cosa...
TU hai tenuto quella bambina!
E non hai agito diversamente...
Insomma questa bambina è stata accolta!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

*mi sembra*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Effettivamente sembrerebbe che il santo sia mio marito. Purtroppo anche lui ha le sue colpe. Se il mio desiderio è scemato e se sono andata in depressione è perchè appunto in tutti questi anni che siamo stati assieme lui non ha avuto il coraggio di curarsi. Le molestie subite al lavoro hanno scatenato in me una reazione di allontanamento dal lavoro e l'intenzione di curarmi con una terapia. Purtroppo è stata la terapia a farmi capire perchè ero depressa, non mi rendevo conto di essere depressa prima di andare in terapia e men che meno che il problema fosse la mancanza di intimità col marito.


Mi sembri una bambini è colpa dell amante è colpa del marito ma tu quando ti prendi le tue responsabilità?


----------



## elena_ (13 Febbraio 2012)

*mi sembra*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sembri una bambini è colpa dell amante è colpa del marito ma tu quando ti prendi le tue responsabilità?


non mi sembra di aver letto da nessuna parte che sia colpa dell'amante o del marito
e mi sembra che tu abbia capito poco o niente
perché Lilith
dal momento che ha accolto quella bambina
da quel preciso istante
Lilith si è assunta ogni responsabilità

smettetela di criticare 
o almeno fatelo dopo aver letto
ma letto molto attentamente


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2012)

lilith ha detto:


> Nessuna delle 2 ipotesi. Sono confusa diciamo. Spero di sistemare le cose prima che diventi grande sinceramente. Adesso non ha le capacità di capire e neppure di ricordare ed è sicuramente un vantaggio.


Diciamo che capisco la tua confusione ...ma diciamo anche che la bimba crescerà in men che no si dica anche se per te questo è un tempo lontano ...non è poi così lontano ...
Non lo so ma in tutto questo casino il mio pensiero va soprattutto a questa bimba che crescerà con un padre che non è il suo padre biologico ,ma da quel che ho capito un padre che ha deciso di fare il padre in affido permanente che le vorrà sicuramente bene e lei ne vorrà a lui , ma ad un certo punto si ritroverà davanti a suo padre biologico è non saprà che tipo di sentimento provare per lui .....e questo sentimento in gran parte dipenderà da quanto le sia stato spiegato....

Ora il fatto che tuo marito voglia avere un altro figlio da te lo vedo un pò come un filo conduttore tra voi tre ....un qualcosa che colleghi te ,tua  figlia, e lui...
Bho... non so se mi spiego .....
comunque in bocca al lupo....non è una situazione facile....


----------



## Diletta (13 Febbraio 2012)

lilith ha detto:


> Sì ma tu non capisci che coincidenza. Quando avevi nominato "Daniele" mi era venuto un colpo. Adesso che mi ha scritto non sai cosa mi ha scatenato dentro. Bah sarà una casualità però sono contenta che entrambi mi abbiate scritto. C'è la storia di Daniele da qualche parte? la vorrei leggere. Io sono ad un bivio Daniele, posso ancora rimediare se voglio per il bene anche di mio marito. Non sono più in terapia e mio marito non si farebbe problemi ad esternare la sua sofferenza. Anche perchè lo capirei subito se non lo fa solo per proteggermi.* Lui mi adora e anch'io lo adoro come persona. *Daniele se vuoi guarda Il Decalogo di Kieslowski, il 9 (non desiderare la donna d'altri), il 2 (non nominare il nome di Dio invano) e il 4 (onora il padre e la madre). Sono molto illuminanti. Anche mio marito ha capito ed è stato più comprensivo dopo averli visti. Se vuoi esternalo con me il tuo dolore puoi farlo, potrebbe servire anche a me per farmi uscire da questo limbo.




"Lui mi adora"
Ti rendi conto di cosa significa? E' un dono talmente prezioso...
Quante donne vorrebbero averlo dal proprio uomo.
Puoi fare la stessa affermazione nei confronti dell'altro?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> non mi sembra di aver letto da nessuna parte che sia colpa dell'amante o del marito
> e mi sembra che tu abbia capito poco o niente
> perché Lilith
> dal momento che ha accolto quella bambina
> ...


Facile parlare no?
Facile sempre guardare la trave...
La pagliuzza mai no?
Anche per me Lilith è una grande...
Lilith la donna che si ribellò all'uomo...
Biblicamente parlando!


----------



## Niko74 (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facile parlare no?
> Facile sempre guardare la trave...
> La pagliuzza mai no?
> Anche per me Lilith è una grande...
> ...


Emmmhhhh...scusa sai.....ma l'indole del ragioniere mi fa sentire in dovere di dirti che è la trave quella che non si vuol vedere mentre ci si focalizza sulla pagliuzza


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmmhhhh...scusa sai.....ma l'indole del ragioniere mi fa sentire in dovere di dirti che è la trave quella che non si vuol vedere mentre ci si focalizza sulla pagliuzza


Appunto e tu non cogli la mia ironia che dico sempre alle beghine stronze...
Ciò cara sempre a guardare la mia trave?
Una volta guardare la pagliuzza nel tuo occhio mai eh?

In genere i traditi danno per scontato di non avere neanche una pagliuzza....

[video=youtube;-zuH6ij2v6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zuH6ij2v6c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Niko74 (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto e tu non cogli la mia ironia che dico sempre alle beghine stronze...
> Ciò cara sempre a guardare la mia trave?
> Una volta guardare la pagliuzza nel tuo occhio mai eh?
> 
> ...


Azz....sottile ironia davvero :mexican:
Per il grassetto è ovviamente una tua convinzione ma ti posso assicurare che in genere non è cosi.....tu la vedi cosi.


----------



## elena_ (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facile parlare no?
> Facile sempre guardare la trave...
> La pagliuzza mai no?
> Anche per me Lilith è una grande...
> ...


non so Conte
ma in certi commenti così gratuiti leggo solo tanta rabbia repressa e cieca
come se il traditore di turno non fosse altro che un capro espiatorio per sfogare virtualmente ciò che nella vita reale non trova sfogo...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> non so Conte
> ma in certi commenti così gratuiti leggo solo tanta rabbia repressa e cieca
> come se il traditore di turno non fosse altro che un capro espiatorio per sfogare virtualmente ciò che nella vita reale non trova sfogo...


Nei miei?
No mia cara io non ho rabbia repressa...
E contro chi poi?
:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Markos (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non sono una persona che abitualmente scrive nei forum, però, in questo caso, non potendo confidarmi con nessuno di mia conoscenza mi vedo costretta a tentare quest'ultima possibilità per cercare di arginare un po' il malessere che mi invade ormai da circa un anno e mezzo (l'età di mia figlia). Per farla breve: sono sposata da 6 anni e mezzo. Dopo 3 anni di matrimonio (e 10 di fidanzamento), mentre stavo in terapia per problemi personali e di coppia, ho iniziato a frequentare un altro ragazzo che mi ha messo incinta. Quest'ultimo aveva promesso di starmi vicino e di cercare di sistemare le cose appena ci fosse stata la possibilità. Purtroppo l'atteggiamento ambiguo nei miei confronti e l'insicurezza che ne conseguiva, hanno fatto si che questa mia storia parallela andasse avanti fino ad oggi tra alti e bassi, avvicinamenti ed allontanamenti. Mio marito che tuttora mi ama e che è al corrente di tutto mi aiuta molto. Il problema è che io mi sento legata all'amante da un amore morboso che non passa oltre al fatto che è pure il padre della bambina. Non riesco più però a gestire questa doppiezza e le menzogne che si sono create all'interno di questo triangolo alla "Jules et Jim" stanno mettendo in serio pericolo il futuro di mia figlia. Dire che sono disperata è niente. Molto spesso penso al peggio perchè non vedo soluzioni pratiche attuabili. Ho bisogno di qualche consiglio. Per favore qualcuno mi risponda.


Ciao...
Premetto due cose innanzitutto...
1) Rispondo citando questo post ma ho letto tutto quello che ti scriverò dopo è da leggere in chiave generale..(non escludo di essermi però dimenticato qualcosa nel caso correggimi)
2) Nella risposta che ti darò non saranno espressi giudizi nei tuoi confronti ma solo consigli sinceri ma interiormente ribollo e non poco e questo vorrei che lo sapessi... 
Fatte le premesse il mio pensiero è questo...
La tua situazione è fortemente incasinata e penso comprenderai che non può assolutamente durare visto il tremendo coinvolgimento di quasi tutti i protagonisti (non sarai d'accordo ma escludo il tuo amante).
E' evidente che non ami tuo marito nella maniera più assoluta (mentre lui ti adora) com'è altrettanto evidente che il tuo amante è indeciso al massimo sull'opportunità di accollarsi la paternità di sua figlia....
Comprendo però anche il tuo risentimento nei suoi confronti per tutti gli anni che hai trascorso in terapia a causa sua e le terribili crisi che hai attraversato in questi anni e che stai attraversando tuttora e che quindi quello che ti scriverò adesso non sarà di facilissima applicazione ma te lo dico lo stesso...
Prescindendo da quale strada sceglierai di intraprendere devi ASSOLUTAMENTE muoverti...
Isolati mentalmente pensando in primis al bene della bambina e prendi una decisione definitiva in proposito alle tue scelte future...
Sei legata a filo doppio a due persone distinte e capisci bene che non puoi permetterti di mantenere entrambi i legami visto che alla lunga questa situazione ti distruggerà...
Prendi in mano la tua vita e agisci prima che sia troppo tardi...
Fallo per te e per la bambina...
In bocca al lupo....


----------



## lilith (13 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Diciamo che capisco la tua confusione ...ma diciamo anche che la bimba crescerà in men che no si dica anche se per te questo è un tempo lontano ...non è poi così lontano ...
> Non lo so ma in tutto questo casino il mio pensiero va soprattutto a questa bimba che crescerà con un padre che non è il suo padre biologico ,ma da quel che ho capito un padre che ha deciso di fare il padre in affido permanente che le vorrà sicuramente bene e lei ne vorrà a lui , ma ad un certo punto si ritroverà davanti a suo padre biologico è non saprà che tipo di sentimento provare per lui .....e questo sentimento in gran parte dipenderà da quanto le sia stato spiegato....
> 
> Ora il fatto che tuo marito voglia avere un altro figlio da te lo vedo un pò come un filo conduttore tra voi tre ....un qualcosa che colleghi te ,tua  figlia, e lui...
> ...


Crepi. Il mio pensiero è sempre andato alla bambina. Non sai quanto ho letto negli ultimi mesi sui bimbi illegittimi. Ho letto le loro storie, ho cercato di capire cosa sia più opportuno fare nel mio caso ma ogni storia è a se purtroppo.


----------



## lilith (13 Febbraio 2012)

Pagliuzza, trave.... Scusate ma io non riesco a seguire bene il non detto, la sottile ironia, leggere tra le righe perchè ho dei tratti asperger oltre che borderline. Comunque lilith può essere intesa anche come dea madre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

lilith ha detto:


> Pagliuzza, trave.... Scusate ma io non riesco a seguire bene il non detto, la sottile ironia, leggere tra le righe perchè ho dei tratti asperger oltre che borderline. Comunque lilith può essere intesa anche come dea madre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Vero!
Non so cosa sia asperger.
Borderline è n'altra sega contemporanea...
Dai tutti abbiamo dei momenti di mona...e io magari più di altri.

Allora la pagliuzza e la trave è un paradosso evangelico no?
Cristo dice ai farisei...
Perchè guardi la pagliuzza che è nell'occhio di tuo fratello e non vedi la trave che sta nel tuo?
Togli prima la trave e poi ci vedrai meglio no?

Siccome ad ogni piè sospinto troviamo persone che sanno tutto sul come insegnarci a vivere la nostra vita, ti viene da dire...ma casso tu che mi insegni ti sei vista come sei messa eh?

Allora ho girato il paradosso e ti dico...sempre lì a guardare la mia trave...guarda la pagliuzza no?
Non so se mi sono spiegato...
Come dire vediamo sempre i difetti negli altri mettendoci noi stessi come emblema di perfezione no?

In altre parole ancora prima di parlare bisogna mettersi nei panni degli altri no?

E come ripeto la tua storia è molto particolare...


----------



## lilith (13 Febbraio 2012)

Markos ha detto:


> Ciao...
> Premetto due cose innanzitutto...
> 1) Rispondo citando questo post ma ho letto tutto quello che ti scriverò dopo è da leggere in chiave generale..(non escludo di essermi però dimenticato qualcosa nel caso correggimi)
> 2) Nella risposta che ti darò non saranno espressi giudizi nei tuoi confronti ma solo consigli sinceri ma interiormente ribollo e non poco e questo vorrei che lo sapessi...
> ...


Mi sto muovendo difatti. Crepi.


----------



## Daniele (13 Febbraio 2012)

uoi sapere chi sono? Un orfano di padre, abbandonato dai suoi parenti, preso a maleparole da quelli che erano amici di suo padre, preso per il culo per non avere più il padre, quindi con una critcità dentro. HO superato tutto, mi sono rialzato, ci ho messo 8 anni e da ragazzino che ero ho inziato a rivivere, conobbi una ragazza, ci sono stato per 6 anni, finiti con delle corna magistrali durate 1 anno con un dentista panzone. Ma avevo ancora fiducia nel prossimo, mi sono apertro ad una ragazza che abitava molto lontana da me, ci siamo messi insieme, abbiamo fatto 3 anni insieme e poi senza nessun motivo, senza alcuna crisi lei per favorire il suo ego mi ha tradito e lasciato senza spiegazioni. Ripresomi a tempo record, dopo 1 mese lei mi chiama per la morte di suo nonno che lei tanto amava, credendo nella buona fede di lei e nelle cose belle che avevamo vissuto vado da lei sapendo che stava soffrendo...per scoprire che ero stato tradito da lei a cui avevo chiesto solo una cosa, di lasciarmi appena avesse avuto anche solo il sentore di tradirmi, ma di non tradirmi perchè non lo avrei sopportato.
Mi ha lasciato marcire nel mio dolore, cosa che io non ho fatto con lei, mi ha minacciato, in modo che non potessi essere più evidente come colpa, ha raccontato balle su di me, mi ha messo in cattiva luce con la unica persona in quella sua famiglia a cui volevo un poco di bene, e che era come se fosse la mia sorellina, mi ha messo le persone contro e sono diventato una bestia da braccare, da uccidere, da fare in modo che non rompa più le scatole. 3 tentativi di suicidio più tardi e 2 anni e mezzo dopo le scuse banali al telefono, la carissima non ha le palle di chbiedermi scusa di persona, che si fottesse.
Adesso convivo con una ragazza stupenda, ma dentro di me coltivo il mostro che sono diventato, sperando che in un futuro possa uscire e fare del male a chi del male me ne ha fatto, l'assassino di mio padre e quella puttana di una romana che mi tradì.
Se lo vuoi, lascia tuo marito, ma non lasciarlo mai per l'amante, vivi piuttosto da sola, ma evita del tutto di fare questo sgarro orribile a lui...e se potessi chiedigli se vuole rifare i connotati del tuo amante, potresti scoprire violente novità.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> uoi sapere chi sono? Un orfano di padre, abbandonato dai suoi parenti, preso a maleparole da quelli che erano amici di suo padre, preso per il culo per non avere più il padre, quindi con una critcità dentro. HO superato tutto, mi sono rialzato, ci ho messo 8 anni e da ragazzino che ero ho inziato a rivivere, conobbi una ragazza, ci sono stato per 6 anni, finiti con delle corna magistrali durate 1 anno con un dentista panzone. Ma avevo ancora fiducia nel prossimo, mi sono apertro ad una ragazza che abitava molto lontana da me, ci siamo messi insieme, abbiamo fatto 3 anni insieme e poi senza nessun motivo, senza alcuna crisi lei per favorire il suo ego mi ha tradito e lasciato senza spiegazioni. Ripresomi a tempo record, dopo 1 mese lei mi chiama per la morte di suo nonno che lei tanto amava, credendo nella buona fede di lei e nelle cose belle che avevamo vissuto vado da lei sapendo che stava soffrendo...per scoprire che ero stato tradito da lei a cui avevo chiesto solo una cosa, di lasciarmi appena avesse avuto anche solo il sentore di tradirmi, ma di non tradirmi perchè non lo avrei sopportato.
> Mi ha lasciato marcire nel mio dolore, cosa che io non ho fatto con lei, mi ha minacciato, in modo che non potessi essere più evidente come colpa, ha raccontato balle su di me, mi ha messo in cattiva luce con la unica persona in quella sua famiglia a cui volevo un poco di bene, e che era come se fosse la mia sorellina, mi ha messo le persone contro e sono diventato una bestia da braccare, da uccidere, da fare in modo che non rompa più le scatole. 3 tentativi di suicidio più tardi e 2 anni e mezzo dopo le scuse banali al telefono, la carissima non ha le palle di chbiedermi scusa di persona, che si fottesse.
> Adesso convivo con una ragazza stupenda, ma dentro di me coltivo il mostro che sono diventato, sperando che in un futuro possa uscire e fare del male a chi del male me ne ha fatto, l'assassino di mio padre e quella puttana di una romana che mi tradì.
> Se lo vuoi, lascia tuo marito, ma non lasciarlo mai per l'amante, vivi piuttosto da sola, ma evita del tutto di fare questo sgarro orribile a lui...e se potessi chiedigli se vuole rifare i connotati del tuo amante, potresti scoprire violente novità.


minkia...mi si agghiacciò il sangue...

non giudico...non oserei farlo su una storia così forte e piena di dettagli...troppe cose da me non vissute per poter esprimere un parere...

dico però solamente che mi sento veramente fortunato ad essere come sono...pregi e difetti tutti...specie i difetti mi hanno sempre aiutato ad uscire dalle situazioni più complesse...

buona fortuna comunque...e se mi posso permettere: evita di ricambiare il male ricevuto, perchè bene che vada ottieni una soddisfazione che dura si e no un paio di minuti...e poi ti ritrovi un pochino vuoto...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> minkia...mi si agghiacciò il sangue...
> 
> non giudico...non oserei farlo su una storia così forte e piena di dettagli...troppe cose da me non vissute per poter esprimere un parere...
> 
> ...


Un pochino vuoto?
Da quel che so io...
Queste persone si ritrovano nella peggiore delle condanne...
Si ritrovano al punto di partenza.
Una condanna terrificante.
Daniele uccide sta ragazza.
Il giorno dopo capisce che la sua morte non ha scalfito per nulla il fatto che lei lo ha tradito.

Non bisogna dimenticare...
Ma bisogna tenere presente.

Anch'io ho ricevuto del male.
Poi ho ricevuto del bene.

Il bene brilla così tanto al confronto del male che ne provo un piacere infinito.

E' come se il bene fosse un colore chiaro su uno sfondo scuro...
Risalta da matti...

Daniele invece è un invertito...
Non dà valore al bene perchè in lui il bene esalta il male ricevuto...

Convive con una ragazza stupenda.
Questo importa!

Daniele comportati bene, altrimenti anche lei finirà per farti del male.
Questa è una legge universale.


----------



## Daniele (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> buona fortuna comunque...e se mi posso permettere: evita di ricambiare il male ricevuto, perchè bene che vada ottieni una soddisfazione che dura si e no un paio di minuti...e poi ti ritrovi un pochino vuoto...


Lo dicevano anche alla morte di mio padre "Sii superiore, sii superiore!". Me lo hanno detto quando le mie zie ci hanno prosciugato dei soldi che mio padre ci aveva lasciato "Sii superiore, sii superiore, la ruota girerà", me lo hanno detto dopo che mia madre è andta in fallimento perchè il tanto caro amico di mio padre ha fatto delle cose non proprio legali dentro la societàin cui c'era anche mia madre, ho perso tutto quello che di materiale mio padre aveva lasciato, ho ricreato tutto con le mie forze, ho riperso tutto, perchè il dolore dentro di me più a potuto rispetto alla umanità che sempre scorre placidamente.  Odio, posso dire così, le persone che hanno calpestato la mia persona.
Per questo chiedo sempre a chi tradisce, se conosce sinceramente il suo partner, io sono uno su un milione, come me siamo in pochi in Italia, ma ci siamo, siete certi che non ci sia un altro Daniele dall'altra parte che come me dissimula, che non parla di quello che è successo nella sua vita nella assoluta convinzione, che tanto non verrà capito?
Lilith, pensaci, è normale la reazione di tuo marito? Non ha mai voluto rifare i connotati al tuo amante? Pensaci bene, l'amore non può far superare una duplice vita del partner, non ci si riesce se non c'è pentimento, cosa che da te non c'è stata, sei sicura che tuo marito non ti nasconda una brutta cosa accadutagli da piccolo che lo obbliga a farsi trattare da te e da il tuo amante così, come una comparsa? Se vuoi un minimo di bene a tuo marito...dà un calcio nei maroni al tuo amante, per bacco!


----------



## Daniele (13 Febbraio 2012)

Conte, voglio ridare indietro quello che mi è stato falicemente dato voglio essere prodigo di quel male che mi è stato fatto...devo solo trovare il modo efficiente e agire, a me basta solo uccidere una persona e rovinare la vita ad un'altra...l'ordine dovrebbe essere evidente, pari alla pena che io ho ricevuto.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, voglio ridare indietro quello che mi è stato falicemente dato voglio essere prodigo di quel male che mi è stato fatto...devo solo trovare il modo efficiente e agire, *a me basta solo uccidere una persona e rovinare la vita ad un'altra*...l'ordine dovrebbe essere evidente, pari alla pena che io ho ricevuto.


io rinnovo l'invito alla calma e alla serenità...e ti auguro ogni bene...

...ma sei da denuncia, se non peggio...


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io rinnovo l'invito alla calma e alla serenità...e ti auguro ogni bene...
> 
> ...ma sei da denuncia, se non peggio...


Cheater, lui parla spinto dalla rabbia e lo capisco appieno.
Noi tutti dovremmo chiederci perchè  ogni giorno accadono omicidi di gelosia dovuti a tradimenti o nevrosi in casa, fra conviventi.
Condanniamo chi esprime rabbia, ma tutto il resto ci sembra normale amministrazione.
Cazzo, proprio ieri qui a Udine ho letto di un accoltellamento di una donna ai danni del compagno. Il vero male è quello, non Daniele.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Cheater, lui parla spinto dalla rabbia e lo capisco appieno.
> Noi tutti dovremmo chiederci perchè  ogni giorno accadono omicidi di gelosia dovuti a tradimenti o nevrosi in casa, fra conviventi.
> Condanniamo chi esprime rabbia, ma tutto il resto ci sembra normale amministrazione.
> Cazzo, proprio ieri qui a Udine ho letto di un accoltellamento di una donna ai danni del compagno. Il vero male è quello, non Daniele.


eh ma lui sembra sulla buona strada...mi auguro che smentisca e dichiari che sono solo attimi di rabbia, e parole al vento sparate così, senza pensarci...enormi cazzate insomma...

ma se non smentisce che facciamo??? aspettiamo di leggerlo sul giornale???


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, voglio ridare indietro quello che mi è stato falicemente dato voglio essere prodigo di quel male che mi è stato fatto...devo solo trovare il modo efficiente e agire, a me basta solo uccidere una persona e rovinare la vita ad un'altra...l'ordine dovrebbe essere evidente, pari alla pena che io ho ricevuto.


E io mi ostino a dirti che non ce la farai.
Puoi sognarlo finchè vuoi ma non ce la farai.
Ma mostrami che hai palle...
Ora convivi no?

prendi carta e penna scrivi quello che vuoi fare e firmalo.
Poi mostralo a chi convive con te.

Il mio obiettivo è: uccidere X e rovinare la vita a Y.
Ricorda che se non lo fai sei un traditore.
Perchè la tua splendida raga è convinta di stare con una persona che ha un bel progetto con lei.

Invece tu saresti così stupido, da mandare a puttane una vita con lei, pur di fare quello che vuoi...

Ma ricordati che lo smacco sarà grande...
Quando vedrai che non ci riesci...e i tuoi detrattori ridendo ti diranno...Ah daniè...se solo un povero pazzo!

Sai sono i bambini che pestando i piedi dicono.
Allora io non mangio più.

Essere UOMINI è tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io rinnovo l'invito alla calma e alla serenità...e ti auguro ogni bene...
> 
> ...ma sei da denuncia, se non peggio...


Madai sta solo cercando compassione e affetto...
Ma oramai la sua storia non taca più...
Non è pericoloso...dai figuriamoci...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Cheater, lui parla spinto dalla rabbia e lo capisco appieno.
> Noi tutti dovremmo chiederci perchè  ogni giorno accadono omicidi di gelosia dovuti a tradimenti o nevrosi in casa, fra conviventi.
> Condanniamo chi esprime rabbia, ma tutto il resto ci sembra normale amministrazione.
> Cazzo, proprio ieri qui a Udine ho letto di un accoltellamento di una donna ai danni del compagno. Il vero male è quello, non Daniele.


Ma leggi quelle dinamiche.
Questi omicidi accadono senza annunci sul giornale eh?
Per questo riescono.
Perchè chi uccide è per la vittima una persona che mai penseresti potesse fare una cosa del genere no?
Invece Daniele è can che abbaia e non morde no?

Cominciamo bene...
Senti conosco una tizia a Udine...ti faccio mettere sotto la sua protezione?
Tipa tranquilla eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> eh ma lui sembra sulla buona strada...mi auguro che smentisca e dichiari che sono solo attimi di rabbia, e parole al vento sparate così, senza pensarci...enormi cazzate insomma...
> 
> ma se non smentisce che facciamo??? aspettiamo di leggerlo sul giornale???


Si...
Io amerei leggerlo sul giornale!
E molto...
ALmeno sta storia infinita finirebbe!


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti conosco una tizia a Udine...ti faccio mettere sotto la sua protezione?
> Tipa tranquilla eh?


Grazie, ma per ora mi preme il lavoro di più


----------



## elena_ (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nei miei?
> No mia cara io non ho rabbia repressa...
> E contro chi poi?
> :carneval::carneval:


mi sembra che tu non abbia niente di represso 

infatti non mi riferivo mica a te


----------



## elena_ (13 Febbraio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, voglio ridare indietro quello che mi è stato falicemente dato voglio essere prodigo di quel male che mi è stato fatto...devo solo trovare il modo efficiente e agire, a me basta solo uccidere una persona e rovinare la vita ad un'altra...l'ordine dovrebbe essere evidente, pari alla pena che io ho ricevuto.


Daniele V for Vendetta


----------



## lilith (14 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero!
> Non so cosa sia asperger.
> Borderline è n'altra sega contemporanea...
> Dai tutti abbiamo dei momenti di mona...e io magari più di altri.
> ...


Però che spiegasion!.... Te te ne intendi de trave e  de paliusse....... Valà Conte che se te adori Kieslowski te go xa inquadrà. 

A parte gli scherzi sono piena di difetti. Me ne rendo conto e cerco di rimediare.


----------



## lilith (14 Febbraio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> uoi sapere chi sono? Un orfano di padre, abbandonato dai suoi parenti, preso a maleparole da quelli che erano amici di suo padre, preso per il culo per non avere più il padre, quindi con una critcità dentro. HO superato tutto, mi sono rialzato, ci ho messo 8 anni e da ragazzino che ero ho inziato a rivivere, conobbi una ragazza, ci sono stato per 6 anni, finiti con delle corna magistrali durate 1 anno con un dentista panzone. Ma avevo ancora fiducia nel prossimo, mi sono apertro ad una ragazza che abitava molto lontana da me, ci siamo messi insieme, abbiamo fatto 3 anni insieme e poi senza nessun motivo, senza alcuna crisi lei per favorire il suo ego mi ha tradito e lasciato senza spiegazioni. Ripresomi a tempo record, dopo 1 mese lei mi chiama per la morte di suo nonno che lei tanto amava, credendo nella buona fede di lei e nelle cose belle che avevamo vissuto vado da lei sapendo che stava soffrendo...per scoprire che ero stato tradito da lei a cui avevo chiesto solo una cosa, di lasciarmi appena avesse avuto anche solo il sentore di tradirmi, ma di non tradirmi perchè non lo avrei sopportato.
> Mi ha lasciato marcire nel mio dolore, cosa che io non ho fatto con lei, mi ha minacciato, in modo che non potessi essere più evidente come colpa, ha raccontato balle su di me, mi ha messo in cattiva luce con la unica persona in quella sua famiglia a cui volevo un poco di bene, e che era come se fosse la mia sorellina, mi ha messo le persone contro e sono diventato una bestia da braccare, da uccidere, da fare in modo che non rompa più le scatole. 3 tentativi di suicidio più tardi e 2 anni e mezzo dopo le scuse banali al telefono, la carissima non ha le palle di chbiedermi scusa di persona, che si fottesse.
> Adesso convivo con una ragazza stupenda, ma dentro di me coltivo il mostro che sono diventato, sperando che in un futuro possa uscire e fare del male a chi del male me ne ha fatto, l'assassino di mio padre e quella puttana di una romana che mi tradì.
> Se lo vuoi, lascia tuo marito, ma non lasciarlo mai per l'amante, vivi piuttosto da sola, ma evita del tutto di fare questo sgarro orribile a lui...e se potessi chiedigli se vuole rifare i connotati del tuo amante, potresti scoprire violente novità.


ma che mostro... Mi sembri una bella persona invece. Sfortunata ma coraggiosa, rabbiosa ma sensibile. La rabbia va ascoltata non sfogata. Parla con la tua ragazza, confidati anche con lei e vedrai che non scapperà mai se tu non le nasconderai il tuo lato oscuro. Il dialogo è importante.... sempre.
Si hai ragione dovrei andare a vivere da sola ma io voglio assolutamente per mia figlia una figura paterna. Tu che sei rimasto orfano sai cosa vuol dire crescere senza un padre e sai che la sofferenza te la porti dietro tutta la vita. Mio padre purtroppo non è mai stato molto presente quando ero piccola (penso che abbia anche lui dei tratti asperger che comportano difficoltà relazionali. L'asperger per chi interessa è un tipo di autismo ad alto funzionamento) e io ne ho subito le conseguenze. Con mio marito il dialogo è sempre stato aperto. Ci ascoltiamo e ci aiutiamo a vicenda. Se andassi a vivere da sola rimarrebbe senz'altro il mio migliore amico.


----------



## Diletta (14 Febbraio 2012)

lilith ha detto:


> ma che mostro... Mi sembri una bella persona invece. Sfortunata ma coraggiosa, rabbiosa ma sensibile. La rabbia va ascoltata non sfogata. Parla con la tua ragazza, confidati anche con lei e vedrai che non scapperà mai se tu non le nasconderai il tuo lato oscuro. Il dialogo è importante.... sempre.
> Si hai ragione dovrei andare a vivere da sola ma io voglio assolutamente per mia figlia una figura paterna. Tu che sei rimasto orfano sai cosa vuol dire crescere senza un padre e sai che la sofferenza te la porti dietro tutta la vita. Mio padre purtroppo non è mai stato molto presente quando ero piccola (penso che abbia anche lui dei tratti asperger che comportano difficoltà relazionali. L'asperger per chi interessa è un tipo di autismo ad alto funzionamento) e io ne ho subito le conseguenze. Con mio marito il dialogo è sempre stato aperto. Ci ascoltiamo e ci aiutiamo a vicenda. Se andassi a vivere da sola rimarrebbe *senz'altro il mio migliore amico.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2012)

lilith ha detto:


> Però che spiegasion!.... Te te ne intendi de trave e  de paliusse....... Valà Conte che se te adori Kieslowski te go xa inquadrà.
> 
> A parte gli scherzi sono piena di difetti. Me ne rendo conto e cerco di rimediare.


Si credimi certe donne mi hanno tirato scemo...
Sempre là a giocare con la trave...
Mi piace come scrivi...
Si adoro Kieslovsky, Zanussi, Bergman...

Vorrei dedicarti un pezzo di Schomberg che parla di un certo amore...

[video=youtube;HyOXwGQlby4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyOXwGQlby4[/video]

Richard Dehmel, “Notte Trasfigurata”.
Due creature vanno per uno spoglio, freddo bosco; le segue la luna, in lei fi ssano lo sguardo. Va la luna sopra alte querce, non una nube offusca la luce del cielo, in cui si stagliano le nere vette.
Parla la voce di una Donna:

Io porto un fi glio, e non è il tuo, cammino peccatrice accanto a te. A me stessa ho fatto grave torto. Non più credevo a una felicità Ma grave sentivo in me il desiderio Di uno scopo di vita, di felicità e doveri Di madre; allora sfrontata mi feci E trepido lasciai che il mio sesso Un uomo estraneo in amplesso avvolgesse, e per questo mi sentii benedetta.
Ora la vita si è vendicata Ora te, te ho incontrato.

Ella va con passo incerto. Guarda in alto; la luna la segue.
Il suo sguardo oscuro annega nella luce. Parla la voce di un uomo.

Il fi glio, che tu hai concepito Non sia di peso alla tua anima, guarda com’è luminoso l’universo! Intorno è tutto splendore, con me ti spingi su un freddo mare, ma un singolare calore sfavilla da te in me, da me in te.
Esso trasfi gurerà il bambino estraneo, per me, da me lo genererai; Tu hai portato in me lo splendore, me stesso hai reso bambino.
La cinge intorno ai forti fi anchi.
Il loro respiro nell’aria si unisce in un bacio. Due creature vanno nell’alta, chiara notte.


----------



## Leda (14 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vorrei dedicarti un pezzo di Schomberg che parla di un certo amore...
> 
> Richard Dehmel, “Notte Trasfigurata”.
> Due creature vanno per uno spoglio, freddo bosco; le segue la luna, in lei fi ssano lo sguardo. Va la luna sopra alte querce, non una nube offusca la luce del cielo, in cui si stagliano le nere vette.
> ...


 Chapeau, Conte.


----------



## lilith (14 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si credimi certe donne mi hanno tirato scemo...
> Sempre là a giocare con la trave...
> Mi piace come scrivi...
> Si adoro Kieslovsky, Zanussi, Bergman...
> ...


Anch'io adoro Bergman, li ho visti e rivisti i suoi film mentre stavo in terapia. Mi hanno aiutato molto.

Mamma mia Conte che regalo mi hai fatto. Ho pianto.... che emozione. Ed è la seconda volta che piango oggi. Prima mio marito mi ha confidato di essere andato con una prostituta 20 giorni fa (ero stata io a spingerlo, però gli avevo anche chiesto di essere sincero e di avvertirmi quando ci sarebbe andato) e ho avuto una reazione, non sono rimasta indifferente, le lacrime scendevano anche se non capisco ancora il perchè. E poi tu con la tua dedica mi hai rasserenato la giornata. E' bello essere compresi così in profondità, ti senti meno sola. Ieri sera ho avuto voglia di vedere di nuovo il film bianco di Kieslowski, lo farò vedere anche a mio marito prossimamente sperando non si addormenti come al solito. Purtroppo non tutti apprezzano certi film.


----------



## lilith (14 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> lilith ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma che mostro... Mi sembri una bella persona invece. Sfortunata ma coraggiosa, rabbiosa ma sensibile. La rabbia va ascoltata non sfogata. Parla con la tua ragazza, confidati anche con lei e vedrai che non scapperà mai se tu non le nasconderai il tuo lato oscuro. Il dialogo è importante.... sempre.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (14 Febbraio 2012)

lilith ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si può comandare il cuore con la ragione? Non credo.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2012)

lilith ha detto:


> Anch'io adoro Bergman, li ho visti e rivisti i suoi film mentre stavo in terapia. Mi hanno aiutato molto.
> 
> Mamma mia Conte che regalo mi hai fatto. Ho pianto.... che emozione. Ed è la seconda volta che piango oggi. Prima mio marito mi ha confidato di essere andato con una prostituta 20 giorni fa (ero stata io a spingerlo, però gli avevo anche chiesto di essere sincero e di avvertirmi quando ci sarebbe andato) e ho avuto una reazione, non sono rimasta indifferente, le lacrime scendevano anche se non capisco ancora il perchè. E poi tu con la tua dedica mi hai rasserenato la giornata. E' bello essere compresi così in profondità, ti senti meno sola. Ieri sera ho avuto voglia di vedere di nuovo il film bianco di Kieslowski, lo farò vedere anche a mio marito prossimamente sperando non si addormenti come al solito. Purtroppo non tutti apprezzano certi film.


Non purtroppo..
Per fortuna!
Ricorda non si può combattere contro la stupidità!
Pensaci!


----------



## Daniele (14 Febbraio 2012)

Perchè uccidere una persona? Perchè la sua vita mi appartiene e se valuto soddisfacente per me  che finisca si fa. Perchè rovinare la vita all'altra persona? perchè è giusto che chi ti ha rovinato la vita possa essere ripagato nello stesso identico modo.
Lilith, la rabbia ad un certo punto deve essere sfogata se è troppa, deve perchè se no si autosfogherà su chi la prova...e non posso dirti che male mi sono fatto io, scoprendo che valevo tanto di più di quella merdaccia di ragazza che mi ha fatto fare quello.
Ah, si vive bene anche senza un padre in casa Lilith, non sai quanto agognerei ad avere i genitori solo divorziati, ma con mio padre vivo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè uccidere una persona? Perchè la sua vita mi appartiene e se valuto soddisfacente per me  che finisca si fa. Perchè rovinare la vita all'altra persona? perchè è giusto che chi ti ha rovinato la vita possa essere ripagato nello stesso identico modo.
> Lilith, la rabbia ad un certo punto deve essere sfogata se è troppa, deve perchè se no si autosfogherà su chi la prova...e non posso dirti che male mi sono fatto io, scoprendo che valevo tanto di più di quella merdaccia di ragazza che mi ha fatto fare quello.
> Ah, si vive bene anche senza un padre in casa Lilith, non sai quanto agognerei ad avere i genitori solo divorziati, ma con mio padre vivo.


Non sfidare il fato Daniele...
Le anime dei giusti sono nella mani del Signore
Nessun tormento le toccherà.
Quanto a te
Perfino le corna in testa sono contate.
Nonostante i tuoi affanni non si abbasseranno di un millimetro!

E quando andrai per uccidere...sarà tardi!
Il fato ti dirà la vita e la morte sono in mano mia.
Andrai per uccidere e ti diranno...
AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA
ma vuoi uccidere uno morto di malattia da anni?

Il fato decide Daniele...
E neanche il conte può qualcosa contro il fato!
Per cui dico al fato!
Orsù fato fottimi e che la sia finia no?

La vita degli altri non ti appartiene...
E sei così rabbioso perchè non la puoi governare...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè uccidere una persona? Perchè la sua vita mi appartiene e se valuto soddisfacente per me  che finisca si fa. Perchè rovinare la vita all'altra persona? perchè è giusto che chi ti ha rovinato la vita possa essere ripagato nello stesso identico modo.
> Lilith, la rabbia ad un certo punto deve essere sfogata se è troppa, deve perchè se no si autosfogherà su chi la prova...e non posso dirti che male mi sono fatto io, scoprendo che valevo tanto di più di quella merdaccia di ragazza che mi ha fatto fare quello.
> Ah, si vive bene anche senza un padre in casa Lilith, non sai quanto agognerei ad avere i genitori solo divorziati, ma con mio padre vivo.


Ci sono anche altri modi per sfogare la troppa rabbia. Io glielo faccio pagare con gli interessi, ma mi diverto e non commetto nessun crimine. Anzi, gli do pure una lezione di vita: secondo me, l'unica che vale essere menzionata.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Febbraio 2012)

Daniele, continuo a pensare che a parte le ormai inutili discussioni su come quanto perchè sfogare la rabbia, diritto o meno di uccidere etc etc, tu stai tradendo la tua ragazza.
Non sei sincero, le nascondi delle cose, fingi. E' la definizione di tradimento a parte il sesso con qualcun altro.
E tu non hai una buona opinione dei traditori....


----------



## lilith (16 Febbraio 2012)

Allora mi sono mossa finalmente: ho troncato con l'amante! Con mio marito cercherò di andare avanti in qualche modo, per il bene della bambina più che altro. Spero che concentrandomi su altro riuscirò a dimenticare l'amante, anche se la bimba, che gli assomiglia parecchio, non mi aiuterà in questo senso. Per il mio amante sarà più facile rifarsi una vita ma quello che mi chiedo è: come sarà possibile per lui dimenticare di avere una figlia? Quanto tempo mi ci vorrà per non soffrire più per lui e riaprirmi a mio marito?........ che vita. Per una cosa o per l'altra si soffre sempre.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2012)

lilith ha detto:


> Allora mi sono mossa finalmente: ho troncato con l'amante! Con mio marito cercherò di andare avanti in qualche modo, per il bene della bambina più che altro. Spero che concentrandomi su altro riuscirò a dimenticare l'amante, anche se la bimba, che gli assomiglia parecchio, non mi aiuterà in questo senso. Per il mio amante sarà più facile rifarsi una vita ma quello che mi chiedo è: come sarà possibile per lui dimenticare di avere una figlia? Quanto tempo mi ci vorrà per non soffrire più per lui e riaprirmi a mio marito?........ che vita. Per una cosa o per l'altra si soffre sempre.



Lilith, per quant vale, secondo me hai fatto la scelta migliore per tutti, per tutti davvero.
Per tua figlia, per te, per tuo marito e persino per il tuo amante, che non mi sembrava per nulla davvero pronto a fare una vita con te e la bimba.

La sofferenza ci sarà... spero che la serenità di una situazione stabile ti aiuti, assieme all'occuparti della tua bimba... non mollare, tieni duro anche se lui ti ricontatterà.
Non credo che tu possa eliminarlo dalla vita di tua figlia, non credo neppure che sia giusto per lei. 
Chissà, magari quando la situazione sarà più stabile e senza ombre di incertezza, la bimba più grande, potrai presentarle il padre naturale come una specie di "zio", fino a quando, ancora più grande, potrai raccontarle la verità.

Ma suo padre vero è tuo marito, su questo non ci piove. E' chi cresce un figlio ad essere il genitore, è chi se ne cura ogni giorno ad essere il suo vero padre.
Sei stata brava Lilith, coraggio!!!


----------



## lilith (16 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lilith, per quant vale, secondo me hai fatto la scelta migliore per tutti, per tutti davvero.
> Per tua figlia, per te, per tuo marito e persino per il tuo amante, che non mi sembrava per nulla davvero pronto a fare una vita con te e la bimba.
> 
> La sofferenza ci sarà... spero che la serenità di una situazione stabile ti aiuti, assieme all'occuparti della tua bimba... non mollare, tieni duro anche se lui ti ricontatterà.
> ...


E tu sei una persona molto saggia Nausicaa. Ti ringrazio per le tue parole e per il tempo che mi hai dedicato come ringrazio tutti gli altri. Spero di non passare dalla dipendenza dal mio amante a quella del forum. Leggere le storie degli altri ti fa capire che più o meno abbiamo tutti le stesse reazioni quando ci troviamo in certe situazioni. E' bello capirsi attraverso gli altri e le loro esperienze. Ed è ancora più bello aiutare gli altri condividendo la ns vita senza pregiudizi.


----------

